# Warum mehr Allianz als Horde?



## RazZerrR (9. April 2008)

Ich hab mir letztens bei buffed charactere die server angesehn und auf 90% ist mehr allianz als horde vertreten warum ist das so?


----------



## Schamll (9. April 2008)

weil viele leute die "gute" seite beforzugen also ich bin horde ^^
PS: komm zur dunklen seite der macht


----------



## Murloc92 (9. April 2008)

weil alle kleinen kinder allys zocken (weil sie die Horde hässlich finden)


----------



## crizbee (9. April 2008)

weil die horde hässliche,bösartige, gehörnte, bocksbeinige, bucklige
döggische unholde sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruss crizbee


----------



## RazZerrR (9. April 2008)

aha und wieso ziehn wir euch dann imma in bg?


----------



## Thoosa (9. April 2008)

Mir gefällt einfach die optische Seite der Horde nicht. Ob das nun unbedingt etwas mit kleinen Kindern zu tun hat, sei einmal dahingestellt..


----------



## RazZerrR (9. April 2008)

also die horde schlägt die allianz


----------



## Rized (9. April 2008)

crizbee schrieb:


> weil die horde hässliche,bösartige, gehörnte, bocksbeinige, bucklige
> döggische unholde sind
> 
> 
> ...



eben.

kleine kinder finden die horde hässlich^^



Also mir sagt die allianz nicht zu, da die Menschen in der Geschichte ganz schöne Grattler waren^^


----------



## heavy-metal (9. April 2008)

Weiss garnicht warum ich Allianz genommen hab, ich weiss nur das ich es des PvPs wegen bereue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abychef (9. April 2008)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> also die horde schlägt die allianz



Kommt ganz auf den Realmpool an 
Auf dem server wo mein alli char is gewinnt die allianz öfter.
auf dem server wo mein horde char is gewinnt die horde öfter.

=)


----------



## Narath (9. April 2008)

Weil man auf der Ally Seite seinen Char noch Gimli, Aragon oder wie auch immer nennen kann ^^ zumindest gibt es dort Zwerge und Nachtelfen (ok, seit BC kann man auch auf Hordenseite seinen Legolas haben).


Und da viele Jungs und Mädchen wenig bis keinerlei Fantasie besitzen müssen die Char. halt nach bekannten Filmen, Serien benannt werden (Bücher klammere ich bewußt aus).


Grüße


----------



## Elda (9. April 2008)

Naja ich finde die Allianz nicht mehr gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und bereue es das ich nen Alli angefangen hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .Aber ich mach mir nen Horde twink.
FOR THE HORDE !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Naja Alli loost leider immer im pvp xD und da sind ziemlich viele Kinder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RazZerrR (9. April 2008)

Rized schrieb:


> eben.
> 
> Also mir sagt die allianz nicht zu, da die Menschen in der Geschichte ganz schöne Grattler waren^^


menschen sind die langweiligste rasse die es gibt voll stumpf


----------



## crizbee (9. April 2008)

> eben.
> 
> kleine kinder finden die horde hässlich^^



ich bin aber n grosses kind ^^

gruss crizbee


----------



## Bulldoz (9. April 2008)

Allianz ist vom Gaming und von Alter der Spieler her>> LOW!!!!!!!!

Gründe gibts genug und die alle aufzuzählen dauert mir auch zulange  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


FOR THE HORDE! ! ! ! 

TOD, HASS & ZERSTÖRUNG DER ALLIANZ!!!!!!


PS. Flamed über mich soviel ihr wollt (@allis)...ich sch... auf euer Geflame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg... Der freundliche Hunter von nebenan


----------



## Monsterwarri (9. April 2008)

Ich spiele auf der Hordenseite und habe auch die Meinung das bei der Allianz seite MEHR Kinder spielen als bei der Horde oder zumindest Player die sich wie Kinder verhalten. Spielen spiele ich das spiel ja schon seit der Beta und kenne mich bei beiden Fraktionen aus.
Aber zum eigentlichen Thema: Ich schließe mich der Meinung an, dass viele die Allianz bevorzugen weil sie die "gute" Seite spielen wollen und nicht die wilden Orks, hässlichen Trolle, machtgeile und arrogante Blutelfen, Kuhähnliche Zweibeiner oder vergammelte Untote.


----------



## Dark Guardian (9. April 2008)

Ich finde die Optik der Allys fürn Eimer.

Das is alles zu bunt, knuddelig und irgendwie komm ich mir als Ally wie n katholischer Priester vor x)


----------



## skunkie (9. April 2008)

> also die horde schlägt die allianz



Nicht immer ... aber immer öfter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke mir, es ist ein gewisser Zwang, auf der "guten Seite" zu spielen. Allerdings benimmt sich die Allianz teilweise eher wie die "böse Seite". Ist so, kann man nichts machen.


----------



## RazZerrR (9. April 2008)

Narath schrieb:


> Weil man auf der Ally Seite seinen Char noch Gimli, Aragon oder wie auch immer nennen kann ^^ zumindest gibt es dort Zwerge und Nachtelfen (ok, seit BC kann man auch auf Hordenseite seinen Legolas haben).
> Und da viele Jungs und Mädchen wenig bis keinerlei Fantasie besitzen müssen die Char. halt nach bekannten Filmen, Serien benannt werden (Bücher klammere ich bewußt aus).
> Grüße


lol dann würde ich aber lieber herr der ringe online zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diechillkroete (9. April 2008)

Thoosa schrieb:


> Mir gefällt einfach die optische Seite der Horde nicht. Ob das nun unbedingt etwas mit kleinen Kindern zu tun hat, sei einmal dahingestellt..




und spielt bestimmt en nachtelf schurken!!!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (9. April 2008)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> Ich hab mir letztens bei buffed charactere die server angesehn und auf 90% ist mehr allianz als horde vertreten warum ist das so?



ich hab mein char nicht drin - aber könntest zu horde dazuzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lort123 (9. April 2008)

Ich finde das auf der Ally seite es einfacher zu lvln und bei der hoder sind meistens die etwas erfahrendere spieler des weg ist die horde bisser in bg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magothia (9. April 2008)

Hi zusammen!

Meine Entscheidung einen Alli zu spielen, lag ganz alleine am Aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Motto: Das Auge spielt mit. 
Daher habe ich mich für einen Alli entschieden - die Chars gefallen mir einfach besser. 

Und bevor das Geschrei wieder laut wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : Das war eine rein persönliche Geschmacksentscheidung. Damals gab es noch keine Blutelfen. Heute fiele die Entscheidung evtl. anders aus.


----------



## Cher-Bum (9. April 2008)

Also ich zock Ally weil ich früher in Wc3 schon Nachtelfen gezockt hab ^^
und deswegen eig. überhaupt ers mit WoW angefangen habe


----------



## Rhokan (9. April 2008)

> Ich spiele auf der Hordenseite und habe auch die Meinung das bei der Allianz seite MEHR Kinder spielen als bei der Horde oder zumindest Player die sich wie Kinder verhalten.



/signed

hab deswegen gewechselt


----------



## crizbee (9. April 2008)

hi

ich spiele allianz und ich bin schon ein etwas älterer spieler.

ihr habt sicher recht das die älteren, reiferen spieler 
horde zocken.

die nervkiddies auf allyseite gehen mir auch tierisch auf den sack
sodass ich eigentlich auf hordenseite wechseln sollte

aber ich kann mich aller vernunft zum trotz nicht mit
der horde identifizieren.

gruss crizbee


----------



## Alondrielle (9. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hi, also ich spiele beide Seiten auf verschieden Servern mit mehreren ACC mittlerweile.
Und wenn ich meine Allies spiele hasse ich manchmal im PVP die Horde, das ist halt so.
Meine Horde Charaktere sind noch nicht so hoch das sie PVP gehen können,
denn überwiegend spiele ich die Allianz Seite, weil ich damit angefangen habe.
LG Alon

P.S.: Öhm also ich bin kein Kind, kein Teenie sondern ein Erwachsener Spieler. 
Ich spiele Ally weil ich auf der Seite angefangen habe.


----------



## Drezy (9. April 2008)

mir gefällt das image der horde einfach...und wenn man es sich
von der anderen seite betrachtet könnten genauso gut die
allys die bösen sein.
"Ein Orc möcht`ich sein,
unser Leben ist so fein,
wir essen gerne Schwein."


----------



## RazZerrR (9. April 2008)

sind das denn nur die die den blasc crafter haben also die da angezeigt werden?


----------



## Thoosa (9. April 2008)

Diechillkroete schrieb:


> und spielt bestimmt en nachtelf schurken!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nö   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tr0ll3 (9. April 2008)

Murloc92 schrieb:


> weil alle kleinen kinder allys zocken (weil sie die Horde hässlich finden)



Ich bin auch KInd und ich kenne keinen der in meinem Alter ist und der Allianz zockt


----------



## Jens456 (9. April 2008)

eigentlich is die allianz ja die böse seite wenn ma mal guckt wat die in der geschichte von warcraft alles verbockt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ink0gnito (9. April 2008)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> aha und wieso ziehn wir euch dann imma in bg?




Ist realm pool sache keke?

Warum wird eig. die horde von unwissenden als böse dagestellt?Habt ihr eine ahnung über die warcraft story..


----------



## agolbur (9. April 2008)

mach dir nichts drauß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich finde es gut das es weniger hordler gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

realmpool blutdurst:
  - weniger wartezeiten im BG
  - horde gewinnt fast immer jedes BG außer Alterac Valley und das auch nur da die allianz vorteile hat die ich jetzt nicht wiederholen will.     

schmiede gleich neben der flagge/bogenschützen etc...


----------



## Lokibu (9. April 2008)

Mir hat optisch die Allianz mehr zugesagt, allerdings mein Sohn und mein Neffe bevorzugen lieber die Horde. Kinder lieben lieber die dunkle Seite, weil diese immer als unbesiegbar mit viel Zauberkraft etc in den Filmen gezeigt wird.

Es ist daher unerklärlich weshalb mehr Kinder bei der Allianz sein sollen. Weil im allgemeinen Orcs etc die Bösen sind. Das es in WoW anderster ist, interessiert nur die, die Geschichte lesen. Aber im ALLGEMEINEN sind Orcs, Untote etc. böse.

Wegen dem PVP wechsel ich jetzt nicht auf die Horde Seite, allerdings würde mich es interessieren ob das spielen bei der Horde wirklich anständiger zugeht. Habe aber keine Gedult noch nen 4ten Char auf 70 hochzuziehen. Obwohl das sehr nützlich ist, wenn man mal die Türme umdrehen will. (auf PVE Server geht das ja)

Außerdem jeden den ich auf dem PVE-Server gesprochen habe, hat auf beiden Seiten einen Charakter.


----------



## Pentu (9. April 2008)

Also ich glaube das is alles net unbedingt ne alters frage sondern es liegt daran das wirklich mehr menschen sich mit Orks. Tauren usw nicht anfreunden können. Zum anderem ist es ganz normal das mehr leute Für die gute seite in den Krieg ziehen wollen

btw Spiele Horde


----------



## Taramur (9. April 2008)

Okay die Sache mit den "Kindern". Ein jüngerer Mensch sitzt also nun vor seinem Charakter-Erstellungsbildschirm, klickt einen Gnom an und denkt sich ooooccchhhh is der aber süß... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße
Taramur


----------



## Umaline (9. April 2008)

Als ich mit WoW angefangen habe dachte ich mir:
"So diesmal spiel ich nicht wieder Albion/Allianz (DAoC) da sie immer verlieren werden. Alle Noobs spielen die guten!!!"

Also erstellte ich mir einen dicken fetten Tauren Druide. Ab Lvl 2 kotzte mich diese braune Steppe an.
Mhh ich wollte Druide spielen aber egal hauptsache nicht die Noobseite!!!
Also Untotenpriester erstellt. Ab Lvl 2 kotzte mich dieses dunkle Moorgebiet einfach an!

Dann erstellte ich mir einen Nachtelfdruiden (nur mal zum guggen!!!) und war sofort in die Wälder verliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Heute denke ich mir: "Verdammt hätte ich damals gewusst das ab Lvl 30 eh beide Fraktionen im gleichen Gebiet sind hätte ich es durchgezogen und wäre nun im PVP nur am gewinnen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So long,

Umalina (DAoC Alb und WoW Alli)


----------



## Sano (9. April 2008)

Narath schrieb:


> Weil man auf der Ally Seite seinen Char noch Gimli, Aragon oder wie auch immer nennen kann ^^ zumindest gibt es dort Zwerge und Nachtelfen (ok, seit BC kann man auch auf Hordenseite seinen Legolas haben).
> Und da viele Jungs und Mädchen wenig bis keinerlei Fantasie besitzen müssen die Char. halt nach bekannten Filmen, Serien benannt werden (Bücher klammere ich bewußt aus).
> Grüße



als alli muss man sich sein pvp zeugs noch verdienen, als hordi 
bekommt man es als freeloot. auf der hordeseite ist die spirale 
guten pvp equips und des damit schnellen ausrüstens von neuen 
chars für die allis nicht zu durchbrechen. mit skill hat es nur wenig 
zu tun (seit der einführung von abhärtung). meine meinung! 
bitte nicht flamen!

ich spiele alli aus überzeugung. auch muss ich sagen das ich ohne 
meinen gnom nur ein halber mensch wäre.^^

mfg


----------



## Lokibu (9. April 2008)

> Ich bin auch KInd und ich kenne keinen der in meinem Alter ist und der Allianz zockt



Hier noch ein Beweis, dass Kinder die Dunkle Seite der Macht bevorzugen.


----------



## skunkie (9. April 2008)

> Hi, also ich spiele beide Seiten auf verschieden Servern mit mehreren ACC mittlerweile.



Warum mehrere Accounts, erklär mir das bitte, es passen 10 chars auf jeden Server?


----------



## Echse/LS (9. April 2008)

naja anfangs ally, aber da war mir es egal, wie es im endcontent aussieht, mit der zeit hab ich die entscheidung ally zu nehmen bereut und spiel im moment nen horde char hoch und bin sehr zufrieden mit dieser Entscheidung.


----------



## Rastas (9. April 2008)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> Ich hab mir letztens bei buffed charactere die server angesehn und auf 90% ist mehr allianz als horde vertreten warum ist das so?


>4sparta ... kay?<
xD nee auf hordenseite gehts einfach besser zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 doch kiddies lieben knuddelgnome


----------



## Secondsight (9. April 2008)

Die meisten ( das ist kein angriff) unter 16jährigen nehmen gerne die Allianz. Ich sehe das so das die sich ein wenig mit Rittern identifizieren möchten und dabei natürlich auch noch ein dickes Augenmerk auf Herr der Ringe zu legen ist, wo auch die Menschen als Gewinner aus der Schlacht gehen.
Vermutlich verbinden bzw assoziieren die das Gewinnen nun mit Gut.
Auch ein weiteres Merkmal ist das nicht jeder Spieler gerne von Zerstörten, bzw. Toten sachen umgeben ist....
Mir Persönlich gefiel die Horde immer schon besser allein schon dadurch, dass ich im RL genung Menschen und (ja auch die xD) Zwerge begegne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG
Second


----------



## Belsina5 (9. April 2008)

komischer weise wollte ich ganz am anfang auf der hordler seite zocken da meinte mein schatz nur,nö spiel mal auf ally seite 
seit dem iss es eben so,habe ja schon probiert auf hordler seite zu zocken doch kam ich mir da so allein vor
nix los flaute eben


----------



## ink0gnito (9. April 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Mir hat optisch die Allianz mehr zugesagt, allerdings mein Sohn und mein Neffe bevorzugen lieber die Horde. Kinder lieben lieber die dunkle Seite, weil diese immer als unbesiegbar mit viel Zauberkraft etc in den Filmen gezeigt wird.
> 
> Es ist daher unerklärlich weshalb mehr Kinder bei der Allianz sein sollen. Weil im allgemeinen Orcs etc die Bösen sind. Das es in WoW anderster ist, interessiert nur die, die Geschichte lesen. Aber im ALLGEMEINEN sind Orcs, Untote etc. böse.
> 
> ...





Ju es spielen mehr kinder auf horden seite, weil kinder sich vom aussehn des bösen hinziehn lassen z.B Untote usw.
Aber naja wenn die horde behaupten will es sei andersrum, seis drum mir wayne =D


----------



## Elda (9. April 2008)

Sano schrieb:


> als alli muss man sich sein pvp zeugs noch verdienen, als hordi
> bekommt man es als freeloot.



Ähm das stimmt irgendwie NICHT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Bei der Allianz gibtz es einfach leute die keine ahnung haben ein beispiel.
Arathibecken Alli hat z.B. Mine,Sw und Ställe ja is gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber anstatt zu deffen und incs anzusagen laufen irgendwelche idioten weiter und versuchen den Hof oder so zu holen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .Also is es kein Freelot bei der Horde nur Alli is "schlecht" nicht jeder Spieler,Server oder Realmpool is schlecht aber es gibt überall trottel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MS-Dynasty (9. April 2008)

Eigentlich ne ganz normal Frage, aus der aber mal wieder ein Heul-Thread wurde...
Es ist und bleibt ein Rollenspiel und da wird halt bevorzugt Gut gegen Böse gespielt und die Mehrheit entscheidet sich nunmal leiber fürs Gute
Statt dessen bekommt man nur zu hören das Allis Noobs und Kinder seien.
Also ich zocke erfolgreich beide Seiten und finde dass beide Seiten gleich schlimm sind in Sachen "Kinder" etc; aber anhand solcher Bemerkungen, wie in diesem Thread; wird einem klar wer die wirklichen Kinder sind ;-P
gl&hf^^


----------



## RoOniX (9. April 2008)

mhm...also ich spiel auf´m Offi nen Tauren Warri...aber aufm Privatserver Allianz weil Alli aufm P-Server bessa is...


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. April 2008)

weil die meisten die horde für hässlich und dumm halten und lieber die "schönun und guten" völker der allianz bevorzugen-.-
ich bin aber hordler aus überzeugung und sogar STOLZ DARAUF!!!

MFG Dragonsdeath 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tarlix (9. April 2008)

Elda^^ schrieb:


> Ähm das stimmt irgendwie NICHT
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach, und bei der Horde sind also die ganzen Oberprozocker, man lernt auch immer wieder neue Sachen...
Ich zocke auch Allianz, aber nicht weil ich irgendwie das gute verkörpern will, sondern weil nunmal die Nachtelfen die einzigste, für mich vernünftige Rasse waren, ka warum, hatte vorher nie HdR gelesen, geschaut oder sonstige Fantasybücher wo Elfen drin vorkamen gelesen. Und weil ich von den Druiden sowieso begeistert war, habe ich halt einen NE Druiden genommen.^^
Auch wenn ich von den Tauren nicht ganz abgeneigt war, aber nach ein paar Level ging mir Mulgore einfach nur auf den Kranz.

Und das in der Allianz die ganzen Kinder spielen stimmt auch nicht, die meisten bösen Kiddies erstellen sich ja nen Untoten Schurken mit NAmen wie: Darkshadow, Shadowdark, Deathshadow etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von daher kann man schlecht sagen, das wir die ganzen Kinder und Kiddies haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. April 2008)

RoOniX schrieb:


> mhm...also ich spiel auf´m Offi nen Tauren Warri...aber aufm Privatserver Allianz weil Alli aufm P-Server bessa is...


LOL aufm P server sind beide meistens gleichgut da gibt es kein besser und schlechter-.-
ausserdem sind p server kacke xDD


----------



## DocFloppy (9. April 2008)

Diechillkroete schrieb:


> und spielt bestimmt en nachtelf schurken!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und? Was möchtest Du der Welt damit sagen?

Jeder wie er möchte.


----------



## renck (9. April 2008)

Allianz spielen die ganzen kleinen kinder da wirds erst ab 10 Uhr langsam ruhig hab mir bei den Allys mal nen Twink gemacht wie gesagt ab 10 Uhr wirds ruhig. Wobei es bei der Horde die meiste Zeit über eigentlich gesittet zu geht ( oder nicht ^_^)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg renck


----------



## Orodben (9. April 2008)

Ich spiel Allianz weil alle meine Freunde schon vor meinem Einstieg Allis waren. Ich habe mehrere Horde-Twinks angefangen, aber irgendwie kann ich mich nicht mit ihnen identifizieren.

Ich bedenke immer die Charakterstory, für den Fall, dass ich doch mal RP mache - und die Horde ist so "anders". Ich tu mich da einfach schwer...


----------



## ink0gnito (9. April 2008)

Tarlix schrieb:


> Ach, und bei der Horde sind also die ganzen Oberprozocker, man lernt auch immer wieder neue Sachen...
> Ich zocke auch Allianz, aber nicht weil ich irgendwie das gute verkörpern will, sondern weil nunmal die Nachtelfen die einzigste, für mich vernünftige Rasse waren, ka warum, hatte vorher nie HdR gelesen, geschaut oder sonstige Fantasybücher wo Elfen drin vorkamen gelesen. Und weil ich von den Druiden sowieso begeistert war, habe ich halt einen NE Druiden genommen.^^
> Auch wenn ich von den Tauren nicht ganz abgeneigt war, aber nach ein paar Level ging mir Mulgore einfach nur auf den Kranz.
> 
> ...


#


Ja sicher, man geht zur Horde und instant hat man skill was denkst du denn?: p


----------



## Walagar (9. April 2008)

Also ich mag diese Optik nicht. Als BC kam, habe ich einen blutelf angefange. Er passt nicht in die optik der Horde. naja ich denke das ist der grund dafür, dass ich für ally bin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monsterwarri (9. April 2008)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Warum wird eig. die horde von unwissenden als böse dagestellt?Habt ihr eine ahnung über die warcraft story..



Ich kenne mich gut mit der Story aus, nicht nur weil ich die Warcraft 3 und Wc TFT Kampagne gespielt habe sondern aus Büchern und Hps. Ich vergleiche gerne Menschen und Orks und da würde ich auch fast sagen das die Menschen in der Geschichte mehr scheisse gebaut haben als die Orks da diese nunmal ihren wilden "triebeb" und "instinkten" folgen.

Das Gut und Böse ist Ansichtssache aber es wird nunmal in der Regel gesagt das die Allianz lieb und die Horde böse ist, da man sich Gruppierungen wie die silberne Hand oder Beschützer des Volkes bei der Horde einfach nicht vorstellen kann.

Und bei den Untoten kann man wirklich behaupten das jene Böse sind und nicht lieb.


----------



## Scrätcher (9. April 2008)

Unterschied Horde & Allianz:

Allianz wird bevorzugt von:

Denjenigen, denen das Aussehen im Spiel das allermeiste ist! Sterben? Egal! Solange man einen unverschähmt guten Abgang hinlegt!^^

Das Geheimnis der Horde:

Sry, das ich es verrate aber irgendwann wäre sicher mal jemand dahinter gekommen^^

1. Du hast keinen Respekt vor nichts, nichtmal vor deinem aussehen und *schwupps* biste entweder kreidebleich, grün, braun oder blau und total hässlich!

2. Wer die ersten 3 Nervenzusammenbrüche über die Bauweise und Atmosphäre von Unterstadt überwunden hat, den schockt so leicht nichts mehr.

3. Warst du erstmal als Hordler auf dem Schlachtfeld, tut dir der große arme Teddytaure auch leid der grad von nem bösen bösen Nachtelf gekloppt wird! (spätestens da verschiebt sich das Gut & Böse-Bild)

Fazit: Die Horde nimmts einfach mit mehr Humor mit einer Prise Sarkasmus und Selbstironie!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tarlix (9. April 2008)

Monsterwarri schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich gut mit der Story aus, nicht nur weil ich die Warcraft 3 und Wc TFT Kampagne gespielt habe sondern aus Büchern und Hps. Ich vergleiche gerne Menschen und Orks und da würde ich auch fast sagen das die Menschen in der Geschichte mehr scheisse gebaut haben als die Orks da diese nunmal ihren wilden "triebeb" und "instinkten" folgen.
> 
> Das Gut und Böse ist Ansichtssache aber es wird nunmal in der Regel gesagt das die Allianz lieb und die Horde böse ist, da man sich Gruppierungen wie die silberne Hand oder Beschützer des Volkes bei der Horde einfach nicht vorstellen kann.
> 
> Und bei den Untoten kann man wirklich behaupten das jene Böse sind und nicht lieb.


öhm.., die Orcs hatten sich kurzzeitig mit der brennenden Legion verbündet, haben die Draenei fast ausgerottet, haben Azeroth gestürmt, haben SW geplättet, wollten Lordaeron vernichten, haben durch Mannoroth Cenarius getötet, und das ist für dich weniger als dass, was die Menschen getan haben?^^
Nein, ich denke schon das die Orcs eine schwere Vergangenheit haben, von denen sich die jetzigen Orcs versuchen müssen zu distanzieren.


----------



## DocFloppy (9. April 2008)

Walagar schrieb:


> Also ich mag diese Optik nicht. Als BC kam, habe ich einen blutelf angefange. Er passt nicht in die optik der Horde. naja ich denke das ist der grund dafür, dass ich für ally bin



Ich glaub immernoch das Blizzard mit den Blutelfen einfach nu nen Versuch unternommen hat die beiden Seiten etwas auszugleichen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Find auch, die passen net rein in die Horde. Optisch und Geschichtlich hakt es irgendwie auch. Nein bitte keine Vorträge über das wie und warum... ich finds nur eben murks das beide Seiten nun Elfen haben, gibt ja auch keine abgesplitterte Fraktion der "Paladin-Orks-des-Lichtes" oder so die auf Ally-Seite kämpft. Dann kann man eh gleich alle in einen Topf werfen.


----------



## Scrätcher (9. April 2008)

Tarlix schrieb:


> öhm.., die Orcs hatten sich kurzzeitig mit der brennenden Legion verbündet



ich kenn ja nicht die ganze Story, aber meines Wissens wurden die Orks versklavt und mußten erst wieder lernen frei zu sein.

Und warum machen die Allis in Höhlen der Zeit: der schwarze Morast das Portal auf? Nein, warum schützen sie Mediveh sogar dabei?

Ganz einfach: Sie brauchen Feinde! Sonst hätten sie sich selbst zerstört! *fg*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calathiel (9. April 2008)

scrätcher du bringst hier trotz allem den einzigen einigermassen sinnvolle begründung..

Das mit den kiddies und so... Leute, wer Lügen auftischen will soll in die POlitik gehen und ned hier son Müll labern.. Entschuldigt ma.

Ich bin 21 und spiele z.Z. horde wegen mittmoons... Trotzdem mag ich gnome überalles, find sie jetzt noch knuffig .... Aber es hat nix damit zu tun als ob ich 12 wäre...
Ich weiss ich sag das nun ca. zum 50000 male, aber usnre lieben "alten" hordler scheint das grösstenteils ned zu interessieren... Sry, ihr mögt euch vielleicht ingame besser verhalten, gegen aussen zeigt ihr aber, dass ihr ignorante und selbstverliebte Sturköpfe seid.. Kurz gesagt: Kiddies....

Ich schäme mich (ja sry is so) für jeden Hordler der hier son Müll rauslässt... Solche Spieler sollte man son Arschtritt geben, dass sie 20 mal die Welt umkreisen bevor sie wieder auf Land aufschlagen ....

Scätcher : Denjenigen, denen das Aussehen im Spiel das allermeiste ist! Sterben? Egal! Solange man einen unverschähmt guten Abgang hinlegt!^^

Irgendwie hast du als einhzige Antwort hier ein bisserl Recht. Allianz wird vermehrt von Spielern gespielt, welche Spass am Aussehen haben. Sie setzen evtl. auch ihre Ziele woanders ... Siehe wow-allgemein-Forum -->Gesichtsveränderung der Menschenfrauenthread.

Aaber auch bei den Kindern z.b. ist es unterschiedlich... Schon wenn man sie aufwachsen sieht... Einige mögen eher die Bösewichte, also alles was böse ausschaut.. Andere stehen eher auf die Superhelden und lieben.. Dies ändert sich nie und wird sich nie ändern.
Da die Horde für jeden Spieler irgendwie brutaler und erbarmungsloser vorkommt (siehe diese pöhsen orks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), werden diese Leute die das "böse" lieben wohl auch eher Horde zoggn..
Die welche ein wenig die Schönheit und mehr auf das Aussehen achten, werden wohl definitiv mehr Richtung Allianzseite gehen..

Ich mein wenn man taure spielt und son kleiner gnomenwarri stürmt einen an... ich könnt ihn jedesma nur shcon knuffen weils so witzig aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)))


----------



## Moronic (9. April 2008)

Ich hab Erfahrungen auf beiden Seiten gemacht.

Vor BC
Meinem Empfinden nach war das gemeinschaftliche Gefühl bei der Horde intensiver, man kannte "fast" alle Spieler, und in den BGs brauchte man keine Absprachen weil jeder wusste um was es geht.
Bei der Allianz war dies bei der ganzen Masse an Spielern nicht möglich, im BG hat jeder gemacht was er wollte und auch so war alles sehr unpersönlich.

Ergo: Klasse statt Masse.


Nach BC
Empfindungstechnisch hat die Horde stark an Qualität eingebüßt. Grund hierfür seh ich nicht direkt an der Einführung der neuen Rassen, sondern eher daran das viele Allianzler mal was "neues" ausprobieren wollten, daran Geschmack fanden und "desertierten".

Ergo: Spacken nun auf beiden Seiten gleichermaßen vertreten.


Thema Kiddies
Wirklich schlimm empfand ich es erst nach Veröffentlichung der TV Trailer. Zu dieser Zeit liefen mir gefühlte 85% Kiddies, 7% Ebayer, 2% Progamer und 6% der üblichen Verdächtigen über den Weg. 



Dies sind natürlich persönliche Erfahrungen und dürfen nicht zur Verallgemeinerung missbraucht werden.


----------



## Novaneo (9. April 2008)

Wenn man Allianz Chars in Hordechars umwandeln könnte von wegen auch Aufpreis, würde ich mit meinen Chars von der Allianz zur Horde wechseln. Aber nochmal Chars auf Level 70 zu bringen habe ich ehrlichgesagt keine Lust, somit bleib ich bei der Allianz.


----------



## Ematra (9. April 2008)

Vor BC hab ich auf einem RP-Server auf Hordenseite gespielt, geraidet und sogar eine wirklich niedliche kleine Gilde geleitet. Nach einer langen Pause habe ich mich zu wechseln entschlossen, Normalserver und Allianz.

Gründe: Es wird immer so gern behauptet, dass die Kiddies auf Allianzseite spielen. Diese Aussage hat eine Kehrseite. Diejenigen Spieler, die sich für etwas Besseres halten und die Nase entsprechend hoch tragen, landen bevorzugt auf der Hordenseite. Ich habe zu viele davon kennengelernt: Notorische Hardcoregamer, 3+ Raidtermine die Woche, nebenher farmen was das Zeug hält, nicht nur privat, sondern auch noch für die Gilde. Jede noch so gute Taktik muss im Vorfeld auswenig gelernt und dann verbessert, verbessert, verbessert werden, auch wenns nur wenige Prozentpunkte sind. Umskillen natürlich, damits auch schön raiddienlich ist und der Char gar keinen Spaß mehr macht. Voranpreschen, man ist ja Leistungssportler, da muss man natürlich überall der erste sein und Maßstäbe setzen. Den persönlichen Skill verbessern, Damagemeters und Heilleistung sind ja die existentiell wichtigen Dinge im Leben. Die typischen Feldwebelraider, darunter echte Soldaten, deren Einstellung zum Leben und zum Spiel ich so überhaupt nicht teilen konnte.

Im gleichen Maße, wie diese Leute meinten, Zwang auf mich ausüben zu müssen, skill um, ändere deine Spielweise, verbessere dein Spiel hier, bring größere Leistungen dort, habe ich das getan, was ich immer tue, wenn ich auf eine solche Weise manipuliert werden soll: Ich hab mich aus der ganzen Sache ausgeklinkt. Hat natürlich einen gravierenden Nachteil: Da die Hordenlandschaft fest in Hand der Raidgilden ist, die sich alle untereinander kennen, hat man anschließend massive Nachteile zu befürchten. Man gehört halt dazu oder eben nicht. 

Deshalb bin ich zur Allianz gegangen. Mehr Spieler, meinetwegen auch mehr Kiddies. Das bedeutet aber zugleich ein breiteres Spektrum an Spielweisen, eines, in dem ich mich vielleicht eher wiederfinde, insbesondere als Gelegenheitsspieler. Derzeit mache ich immer noch einen weiten Bogen um Gilden, ich weiß ja, wie leicht man da vereinnahmt wird. Werde erstmal gemütlich 2,3 Chars hochleveln und mir mal ansehen, wie die Spielerlandschaft auf dem Server so ist. Raiden werde ich mir sicherlich auch weiterhin kneifen. Muss ja nicht.


----------



## Arkoras (9. April 2008)

Ich finde einen kleine Abschwächung der Horde geschah mit BC, als die Blutelfen eingeführt wurden, weil jetzt schon einige Kiddies die vorher Légólás waren jetzt eben Leggollaas als Blutelf sind. Nichts gegen die Blutelfen, ich spiele selbst auch einen, aber das ist nun mal so, obwohl ich eigentlich immer dachte Kiddies spielen lieber den bösen Superschurken der einen mit Supermegawaffen killt. Und auch wenn mir klar ist, das die Horde NICHT böse ist (bis auf die Untoten und die Blutelfen, weil Spaß am foltern anderer zu haben ist sicher nicht gerade nett) und die Allianz der Horde viel Unrecht zugefügt hat, glaube ich doch, dass ein Orc, einfach schon aus Der Herr der Ringe sofort mit dem "coolen Hexenkönig oder Saurfang ähm Sauron" verbunden werden, viel böser wirkt als so ein Mensch der nur "Für das Licht" stammeln kann.


----------



## Haggelo (9. April 2008)

Schamll schrieb:


> PS: komm zur dunklen seite der macht



Genau 

Die pöse Seite is viel lustiger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## Zerleena (9. April 2008)

tja ne gute Frage warum mehr Allies als Hordler im breiten Durchschnitt spielen. Manche gehn nach der Optik, natürlich sieht da ein Menschenmädel schick aus und alles. Und vielleicht auch das freundlich gehaltende Design der Allianzgebäude usw. Allerdings fand ich schon seit Warcraft 2 die Orcs viel ansprechender und der einzige Grund warum ich in die Allianz rein bin war weil wir so nen tollen RL kumpel hatten, der unbedingt Allianz spielen musste wegen seinem bekloppten chef (den wir nie getroffen haben aber erstmal sinnlos den Server gewechselt bzw. ich da gleich rein). Meine 2 RL Freunde (befreundetes Pärchen, die beide WoW gespielt haben) hatten nämlich schon Horde gespielt und ich fand dass Horde irgendwo mehr hermacht wegen diesem schönen verschlagenen Verhalten. Sie hatte ne Untote Priesterin und er nen Orc Hexenmeister und ich mich gefreut, ja wir spielen Horde. Aber nein wir mussten natürlich zur Allianz weil dieser tolle Kumpel halt lieber Allies spielen wollte (einsteigerfreundlicher war seine begründung). Nun aber wo die beiden eh kaum mehr spielen kann ich ja meinem Wunsch nachgehen und spiele das was mir am besten gefällt, eine Untoten Hexenmeisterin. Mir hat das dunkle und bösartige schon immer mehr zugesagt. Muss aber anmerken, dass ich mit Gothic oder so nix am Hut habe aber in den Spielen hat mich das Böse, Verschlagene oder Hinterhältige schon immer mehr gereizt oder wie z.B. bei C&C Generals die GBA (die leibhaftigen Bösen in Menschengestalt) als solche "Gralshüter" wie Allianz oder im o.g. Beispiel die USA. Warum soll ich z.B. nen Mensch spielen (ok, mein Menschenmagier lassen wir mal beiseite) wenn ich doch schon real ein Mensch bin? Wenn es ein Fantasygame ist, spiele ich doch gerne Rassen die so schön fantasymäßig daherkommen wie ein Zwerg, ein Orc oder ein Troll oder halt die Untoten. Glücklicherweise ist die Wahl der Rasse letztlich nicht mit speziellen Fähigkeiten behaftet die den Ausschlag geben trotz ihrer STartwerte, so dass es letztlich der eigene Geschmack ist und die Verfügbarkeit der gewünschten Rasse. Schade dass es eigentlich keinen TROLL-Hexenmeister gibt, sonst wäre meine Wahl auf diese Rasse gefallen.


----------



## Tomtek (9. April 2008)

(ich bin 15! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , sei gesagt) Eigentlich müssten "kiddis" die horde doch cool finden weil das sind ja die Bad Boys ^^ und "kiddis" wollen doch immer böse sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab mich für die ally's entschieden weil ein Freund da zockte und weil man keinen Pala auf der hordenseite spielen konnte^^


----------



## chinsai (9. April 2008)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> Ich hab mir letztens bei buffed charactere die server angesehn und auf 90% ist mehr allianz als horde vertreten warum ist das so?



vllt sind mehr allys als horde da, aber

1. sidn das vllt auch nur 1000 mehr und
2. is horde pvp viel stärker weil wie schon gesagt kleine kinder ally nehmen weil sie die horde hässöich finden und dann pvp gehen und nix machen außer in die basis des geners rennen --> nach 10 sec tot


----------



## Reaper13 (9. April 2008)

es gibt mehr Allys als Hordler weil das Spiel ab 12 ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fröggi1 (9. April 2008)

Murloc92 schrieb:


> weil alle kleinen kinder allys zocken (weil sie die Horde hässlich finden)


Wilst du damit sagen du spielt Ally oder wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wiso solten alle "kleinen Kinder" Ally spielen ich ken genau so viele Hordis die sch**** spielen. Ich denke mal du meinst mit klein Kindern Noobs.


mfg Fröggi


----------



## Kr4ZoR (9. April 2008)

ehm ihr meint ya imma das "kiddies" die alli bevorzugen weil wegen aussehen xD (geiles deutsch xD)... ich bin 14 und zock horde weil ich a) auch auf die rassenfähigkeiten achte (troll beserker > all) b) horde nicht imma schlecht aussieht (mit ner ordentlichen rüstung sieht nen troll auch cool aus) und c) ich ziemlich viele alli rassen hässlich finde... gnome sind klein (und eig. cool) habn aba scheiß frisuren usw... dann nachtelfen sind sehn sowieso aus wie vom treant ausgeschissen... draenei gehn noch... die menschen find ich scheiße und zwerge... da sach ich jez ma nix... ich find blutelfen > all vom aussehen...


----------



## Nuraa (9. April 2008)

naja liegt wohl am aussehen....
ach ja: ich spiel horde weil das zeppelin-system einfach besser is als das bekloppte schiff system 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackBirdone (9. April 2008)

Da alle die Guten ALlianzler sein wollen(obwohl sie das ja garnicht imemr waren bzw sind ^^)

Aber Böse sein ist viel ansprechender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smeal (9. April 2008)

ich persönlich hasse es mich einzuloggen und in einer orangern kargen stadt zu sein bäääääääh


----------



## Raivenix (9. April 2008)

Omg Untote sehen geil aus und Blutelfen... Da haben die kleinen kinners was zum  betaunen

Dethecus Horde 4tw


----------



## Gallero (9. April 2008)

Na is doch logisch, die kleinen Bübchen wollen unbedingt Ritter sein und die bösen bösen grünen Monster (Orks)
und die Skelletzombies (Untote), die doofen Kuhmänner (Tauren) und die blauen Froschmänner (Trolle)
kapput hauen wolln!
Und die Blutelfen sind einfach zu... verkehrtherum.

Wie das mit den Mädels ist ist ja wohl klar:
Die wollen als Prinzessin in einem schönen Schloss hausen und nicht in den Gott verlassenen Gassen von Orgrimmar.

Ich bevorzuge dennoch die Horde da ich finde da hinter der Fraktion mehr Fantasie steckt!

HORDE FTW!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caradim (9. April 2008)

Mein main war hordler weil ich auch dacht cool dunkle seite und so
dann aber hats iwann kein fun mehr gemacht immer in den bgs zu gewinnen
aber naja also spiel ich jetzt ally^^
um den hordlern mal zu zeigen dass die allianz net nur aus noobies besteht
!!!
MFG euer Rofl ;-)


----------



## D4mn 1t (9. April 2008)

Bei den allies sind die ganzen Bösen

Menschen = Rassisten
nachtelfen = haben die legion überhaupt erst anch Azeroth gebracht
Zwerge = Umweltzerstörer
Gnome = Umweltzerstörer 
Draenei = haben bestimmt auch was zu verbergen

dagegen bei der horde
Ork = eigentlich nur missverstanden
Trolle = mehr an ihrer Pfeife interessiert als an allem anderen (Darkspear zumindest)
Tauren = Baumkuschler, alles Leben ist eine einheit und so ein Mist
Untote = werden von Rassisten angegriffen
Blutelfen = eignetlich nur missverstanden


----------



## Betrunkener (9. April 2008)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> aha und wieso ziehn wir euch dann imma in bg?


Ich verstehe jetzt nicht so genau wie du das meinst...vlt die Allianz zieht die Horde im BG ab? (käme deinen Vorpostern nahe)
Das wär jetzt allerdings sehr unrealistisch (außer AV, obwohl sich da auch einiges geändert hat)
Allerdings, so wie dein Beitrag formuliert ist klingt es schwer nach Kiddie. Man versteht nicht worrum es geht und es ist sehr provokativ geschrieben. Ich tippe also, dass ich mit meiner Theorie richtig liege, da wirklich das Durchschnittsalter der Allianz bei ca 14 liegt und das Durchschnittsalter der Horde bei 18+.


----------



## Alces (9. April 2008)

also ich musste da gar nicht lange überlegen " For the Horde "


----------



## Vanderm (9. April 2008)

Thoosa schrieb:


> Mir gefällt einfach die optische Seite der Horde nicht.




das mal sowas von schwachsinnig... spätestens ab lvl 35 wird eh in den gleichen gebieten gelevelt...

ob nun tanaris Winterspring, Verwüstete lande Ödland etc. da questen später beide fraktionen oder farmen/grinden dort... und die paar level im startgebiet was bei jeder rasse anders ist mach ich an einem tag 

und in der scherbenwelt und später in northrend gibbet das eh ned mehr da sind eh alle im gleichen gebiet


----------



## Shurycain (9. April 2008)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> aha und wieso ziehn wir euch dann imma in bg?


knackpunkt


----------



## Tyyr (9. April 2008)

Also ich hab anfangs auch Allianz genommen... Aber nur weil viele Freunde von mir, die schon länger gespielt haben, bei der Allianz waren. Hätte auch lieber Horde genommen, was ich jetzt auch habe, aber anfangs wars mir wichtig mit Freunden zusammen zu spielen. Mittlerweile ist es mir egal weil ich erkannt habe das man schnell Freunde Ingame findet. 

Naja, egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Tyyr


----------



## Annovella (9. April 2008)

"weil die horde hässliche,bösartige, gehörnte, bocksbeinige, bucklige"



Draenei haben auch Hörner und so!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab auf einem realmpool ne Nachtelfschurkin und n Untoten schurken, von der community und dem talent der spieler kann ich ganz klar sagen: horde>alli
aber meine nachtelfschurkin hab ich schon laenger und atm bin ich mit ihr ruf farmen :X

Is aber auch realmpool abhängig.. obwohl..  Blutdurst > all :/


----------



## Pimpler (9. April 2008)

also ich spiel auf verschiedenen realms beide seiten und das seltsame ist auf den neueren servern von wow spielen auf der horde seite genauso viele kinder wie auf der alli seite.

Und es gibt weder Gut noch Böse! Der alli sagt horde böse die horde sagt alli böse.

manchemla will ich halt einen optisch hüpscheren char spielen. Sei dahingestellt welche seite schöner is^^


----------



## crescent (9. April 2008)

Magothia schrieb:


> Hi zusammen!
> 
> Meine Entscheidung einen Alli zu spielen, lag ganz alleine am Aussehen
> 
> ...



geht mir genauso - und deshalb spiel ich horde XD (auch schon vor TBC)
ich finde die alliance vom aussehen einfach furchtbar langweilig (ausnahme draenei). trolle und tauren haben mir von anfang an mehr zugesagt - haben halt "charakter" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (9. April 2008)

hm, meine freunde, spielen alli, daher hab ich auch da angefangen, um mit ihnen zusammen spielen zu können

ich bin eine frau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  somit möchte ich auch die optisch schönen seiten eines spiels haben. mit tauren, orcs kann ich mich nicht anfreunden. möchte ja kein augenkrebs bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bei der horde kämen definitiv, für mich, nur blutelfen und untote in frage
silbermond ist einfach die schönste stadt, und blutelfen wohl die schönsten charaktere (zumindest wenn sie weiblich sind). daher wird der auch getestet momentan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
persönlich finde ich nicht, dass das etwas mit kindern zu tun hat
einfach nur eine geschmackssache


----------



## Laxera (9. April 2008)

vor allem eben weil die allianz die guten sind, da jedes der horde völker irgendwie böse ist (ich meine die orks plünderten und mordeten sich durch azeroth und leben nun auf widerrechtlich besetztem land, die blutelfen haben die allianz verraten (indem sie zur horde gingen), die untoten...ok fällt mir nix dazu ein, ausser das sie eben TOT sein sollten und die tauren, die sind das einzige horde volk das keine solche vergangenheit hat....sicher kann man sich bei den orks streiten, da sie unter dämonen einfluss standen...aber der war nicht immer da)

und es kommt noch dazu: das die horde bis auf ein volk hässlich ist (sorry ist aber so, die ausnahmen sind die blutelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....


----------



## Baltros (9. April 2008)

Naja, als Pala aus Leidenschafft (In jedem Game wo ein Pala vor kommt spiel ich einen) war , vor BC, nur die Alli eine möglichkeit. Heute kann die Horde auch Palas bekommen.
Hauptgrund:

Ich bin nicht damit einverstanden das die Horde sich mit den Blutelfen und den Untoten zusammen getarn hat. Finde das Storytechnich totalen Müll. 
Nach der Story von WC3 waren die Horde auf der Seite der guten, sie wollten ihre Unabhängigkeit. Hab das auch toll gefunden und unterstützt. Jetzt mit den Untoten sind sie wieder dahin gekommen wo sie bei WC2 waren. Diesen Sinneswandel bei Thrall finde ich seltsam und Sinnfrei




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## it's magic (9. April 2008)

will da wieder jemand nen schwanz vergleich provozieren?


----------



## airace (9. April 2008)

Baltros schrieb:


> Naja, als Pala aus Leidenschafft (In jedem Game wo ein Pala vor kommt spiel ich einen) war , vor BC, nur die Alli eine möglichkeit. Heute kann die Horde auch Palas bekommen.
> Hauptgrund:
> 
> Ich bin nicht damit einverstanden das die Horde sich mit den Blutelfen und den Untoten zusammen getarn hat. Finde das Storytechnich totalen Müll.
> ...



mit der story mus ich dier echt recht gegen hat mich auch gewundert...aber jetzt mal back to topik... ich spiele beides und kann eigentlich kaum einen unersschied festlellen...


----------



## Swold (9. April 2008)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> Ich hab mir letztens bei buffed charactere die server angesehn und auf 90% ist mehr allianz als horde vertreten warum ist das so?



Denke, irgendwann greift auch das Schneeballprinzip. je mehr Allianzler es gibt, desto mehr kommen hinzu, sei es durch Freunde oder einfach weil man hier schneller Gruppen und Anschluss findet.


----------



## Annovella (9. April 2008)

"und es kommt noch dazu: das die horde bis auf ein volk hässlich ist (sorry ist aber so, die ausnahmen sind die blutelfen smile.gif...."



Naja, wer Minderwertigkeitskomplexe hat und wenigstens im Spiel ne geile Uschi spielen will, solls halt machen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

xDDD


Vergleich mal ein Nachtelfen und ein Untoten... was faellt dir auf? Nachtelfen sind schwul, achtet doch mal an die Bewegungen, stresst doch voll... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galbadia (9. April 2008)

ohh man:

 " horde zieht ally in bg" 

" ally´s sind rassisten" 

"weil die horde hässliche,bösartige, gehörnte, bocksbeinige, bucklige"

wie wärs wenn jeder das spielt was er halt spielen ,möchte, finde es auch total schwachsinnig das man sagt das bei der ally nur "kiddies" spiel, genauso können auch "kiddies" auf der hordenseite spieln. und das die horde immer die ally auf jeden bg abzieht.

Und warum soll die Menschen z.b Rassisten sein, es gibt auch die Hautfarbe "schwarz (dunkel)".
Die Nachtelfen sind übrigens sogenannste "Baumschmuser", ich hab keine Witze über Tauren gehört.

Anderseits bei der Horde, Tauren sind cool, und sehen auch mit s2 (z.b.) richtig geil aus.
Die Horde ist auch nich "Böse" sie ist normal. 

Ich spiele beides, es macht mir auch Spaß.


----------



## Mitleid-mit-der-Horde (9. April 2008)

Meine ersten 3 Chars waren Horde und ich hab mich einfach nicht wohl gefühlt...
Dann hab ich die Allianz mal ausprobiert und finde das die Community einfach besser ist (das heisst wenn man sich schon länger kennt in random grp´s fallen schon einige Leute negativ auf)

Mfg. Deleora (Dun Morogh)


----------



## Zerleena (9. April 2008)

naja Baltros, es stimmt schon zum Teil aber darfst ja net vergessen, da war es die Geißel die durchweg bösartig war und auch in WoW sind die Untoten nur geduldete Zweckpartner. Dagegen ist das Bündnis mit den Trollen oder den Tauren schon etwas tiefer. Und die Untoten die spielbar sind haben sich ja von der Geißel losgesagt und gehen im großen und ganzen ihren eigenen Weg. Im Grunde hassen sie alles Lebende wo noch ein Herz pocht vor allem wenn es um den Scharlachroten Orden geht. Sind auch Menschen, die aber von den Allies ebenso verachtet werden weil sie alle foltern auf den Verdacht hin, dass sie der Geißel nahestehen. (haben wir hier nich eine kleine Anspielung auf die Kreuzzügler in Jerusalem die auch alles, was nicht dem Christentum angehörte abgeschlachtet haben?)

Ok, das mal so am Rande.

Optik ist wie gesagt Geschmackssache. Grade viele Mädels sehn sich eher als die hübsche Magierin also werden sie wahrscheinlich eher die Menschen nehmen. Wo ich nun wieder eher auf Horde eher anspreche wie eben die Untoten oder Trolle, weil sie so abstoßend wirken dass man sie dafür eigentlich schon wieder toll findet.


----------



## Sagardo (9. April 2008)

> Ich hab mir letztens bei buffed charactere die server angesehn und auf 90% ist mehr allianz als horde vertreten warum ist das so?



Konzeptfehler von Blizzard, sie haben die Menschen als Mainstreamrasse und die Dunkelelfen zusammen mit den Zwergen auf eine Fraktion gesteckt. Da ahebn halt viele nur Der Herr der Ringe im Kopf gehabt und wenn man sich mal die helden von der Herr der Ringe ansieht wird man schnell sehen, dass es Menschen, Elfen und Zwerge sind.Den Vergleich mit den Hobbits und den Gnomen spaare ich mir in dem Augenblick.
Die Horde hatte da bis zum BC-Release nicht ein Mainstream entgegen zu setzen, mal von den paar Orcfans abgesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mentenkor (9. April 2008)

Grund ist doch einfach weil Horde besser ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trolle sind total chillig lassen den Raptor vor wenns was zu zerfleischen gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weldras (9. April 2008)

Ich sag nur wayne...  Das ist doch jedem seinen Gschmack ob er nun ma ne Kuh spielen will oder ein komischen Gnom oder ob er lieber die bösen Untoten..Wieso macht ihr immer so ein Thema wenns um Ally und Horde geht.  Une welche Gründe ob er das eine oder andere spielt sind auch bei jedem anders. Und jeder Spieler ist glaub ich auch wieder bisschen anders, darum find ich es nur allzu dumm zu sagen die Horde ist allgemein besser etc..bla bla. Und ehm ich zähl bei der Horde mehr Kids.. aber auch gute Spieler dabei keine Fr age.

greez


----------



## Bruderlordtom99 (9. April 2008)

ach ja das altbekannte Thema immer das selbe die Horde sagt das sie ja soooooo cool sind und spuckt auf die Allianz die Allianz sagt das die Horde eine große rotte voller stinkender Hunde ist wie immer das selbe das kann jetzt noch 30 Seiten weitergehen aber egal^^ 


Aber ohne den ganzen Mist währe es ja nur der halbe Spaß also FÜR DIE ALLIANZ!!!!


----------



## Baltez (9. April 2008)

> naja Baltros, es stimmt schon zum Teil aber darfst ja net vergessen, da war es die Geißel die durchweg bösartig war und auch in WoW sind die Untoten nur geduldete Zweckpartner. Dagegen ist das Bündnis mit den Trollen oder den Tauren schon etwas tiefer. Und die Untoten die spielbar sind haben sich ja von der Geißel losgesagt und gehen im großen und ganzen ihren eigenen Weg. Im Grunde hassen sie alles Lebende wo noch ein Herz pocht vor allem wenn es um den Scharlachroten Orden geht. Sind auch Menschen, die aber von den Allies ebenso verachtet werden weil sie alle foltern auf den Verdacht hin, dass sie der Geißel nahestehen.



und nochmal @baltros und so

Erstens hat Thrall das Bündnis nicht angekurbelt, sondern die Tauren, da sie den Untoten ne Chance geben wollten(Ebenso sehen eher die Untoten das Bündnis als Zweckbündnis).
Zweitens Ist es noch lange nicht das Hauptziel der Untoten alles Leben auszulöschen, sondern eine Seuche zu erschaffen, die die Geißel und die Feinde(unter anderem den scharlachroten Kreuzzug) der Untoten zu ihren eigenen formt(Nur ein Ziel, da gibts kein reguläres Hauptziel).
Drittens haben die Untoten einen Freien Willen und sind so unterschiedlich, wie die Menschen, aber mit viel mehr Lebenserfahrung und einem dicken Vorurteil: Wenn dir jeder jeden Tag sagt du bist dumm und hässlich(nicht auf die Untoten bezogen) dann wirst du das irgendwann glauben...

Untote sind halt eine Evolutionsstufe weiter(Wenn man es so nennen kann^^)... Sie suchen nach einem Platz in der Welt für sich, da sie niemand mehr haben will, außer die Geißel vll noch als Untergebene, welche sie selbst(die geißel) ja ist.
Ob sie das dadurch erreichen, dass sie alle anderen zu Untoten machen oder sich selbst wieder zu Lebenden sei mal dahingestellt.

Ich spiel meinen Untoten auf Die Aldor immer so, als ob ich mitten in ner Midlifecrisis(richtig geschrieben^^) stecke, Thihi...



Nochmal zum Thema:
Hordler sind weder die besseren PvP-Spieler noch die bösen großen Jungs, die was kompensieren müssen:
PvP-Spielen wird in der Horde einfach gelernt... Wenn einer im Bg mist baut, dann sagt man es ihm und klärt ihn möglichst höflich auf, WEIL es MIR nichts bringt mit nem "Noob" zu spielen...
Da teil ich lieber meine Erfahrung, um mehr BGs leichter zu gewinnen, außerdem machts Spaß und schweißt zusammen... Ich glaube das kommt bei den Allies noch net so ganz raus(meine EINSCHÄTZUNG, nichts weiter), denn sie scheinen meiste wesentlich unkoordinierter und auf Zerg auf zu spielen... Naja, selbst schuld...
Fazit: Kein Hordler wird als PvP-Spieler geboren...

Ich finde das Gefühl in der Horde zu sein, viel angenehmer, man ist unbeschwert und zieht am selben Strang, selbst bei Meinungsverschiedenheiten... Man sieht sich nicht umsonst als DIE HORDE! Denn, wenn man gefragt wird, sag ich zumindest immer: Hordler und nicht Untoter...^^
Bei den Allies hört man auch immer im Forum: 
-Ich bin Gnomen Mage... 
-Mensch Krieger...

Bei den Hordlern:
-Hordler auf Un'Goro
- Horde Schurke(undead)...
usw.
(mir fällts jedenfalls oft auf...)

Und nur mal so nebenbei, wie entstehen bitte sonst Sachen wie das hier:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=sHyLjmqYC84 - Die Horde rennt by Jan Hegenberg

Wer singt schon ein Lied über die Allianz? Die preisen sich selbst doch schon genug an...



Wo ich mir grad meinen Post durchlese, frag ich mich echt warum es so wenig Hordler gibt...^^(Abgesehen von den Blutelfen, denn mindestens die Hälfte gibt nicht das wieder, was oben steht)...

Naja: 
Für die Horde! Bis Alles hinter ihr brennt!


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (9. April 2008)

Mhm,

Punkt 1: Es gab am Anfang keine Elfen-Jäger auf Horde. Und schon keine die man Legolas (in allen Variationen) nennen konnte.

Punkt 2: Es gibt keine Zwerge die man Gimli nennnen konnte auf Seite der Horde.

Punkt 3: Anfangs gab es die "Ritter des Lichts" nicht auf Horde.

Punkt 4: Viele spielen wohl lieber auf der "netten lieben Hasenkuschler" Seite als auf der "bösen" Seite der Horde.


----------



## Trugor (9. April 2008)

als ich mit wow angefangen hab war ich 14 1/2 und hab durch nen freund auf horden seite angefangen...dann aufgehört und nach nem halben jahr durch nen anderen freund ally gezockt...da kann man nicht wirklich sagen die gute seite oder böse hat mirs angetan...einfach durch freunde draufgekommen...heute nach fast 2 1/2 jahren wünsch ich mir doch hin und wieder einen horde char gemacht zu haben...aber hab einfach keinen nerv / langweile ich mich allein auf nem neuen server..

aber mal kleine frage: wenn ein "kiddy" (wie ich diesen ausdruck hasse) als ally anfängt sagt man: ja der will ritter sein wow toll, ja die guten und so ...und dann gibts wieder welche die meinen: "kiddys" wollen unbedingt die bösen, starken spielen...,. EH LEUTE, entscheidets euch mal bitte...

so far lg


----------



## Draft (9. April 2008)

@Baltez. Jan Hegenberg hat auch ein Lied für die Allianz gemacht... Also lieber erst informieren, bevor man so etwas schreibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RELSo595jyk

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es auf beiden Seiten gleich viele Nervensägen usw. Man kann sich da nicht auf eine Seite festlegen.

Ich hab damals wegen eines Freundes auf der Allyseite angefangen.


----------



## Magazad (10. April 2008)

Ich spiel seit 2 jahren nen Ally manchmal bereue ich das...wegen der sache im pvp...nun kann man und wird sich auch nicht ändern...Zu den kiddies...also es gibt mache die mit 12 schon in wow was können und auch okay sind aber es gibt auch diese...die nur im ts am rumschreien sind...okay kann man nix machen.Ich war mit 12 nicht in wow sondern den ganzen tag draussen jetzt bin 22...ist also etwas her. Zum thema horde...Nun ob gut oder böse das liegt im auge des betrachters warum spielen so viele Allys hmm nun ich bin ein mensch also spiele ich auch mensch ...hab auch einen nachtelfen ich würde auch gerne mal einen hordler anfangen hab es schon 2 oder 3 mal versucht nur irgendwie habe ich probleme mit denen warum weiss ich nicht genau vielleicht probier ich das noch mal auf einem Rp server das würde mir viel spass machen.Aber alleine anfangen ...ist auch ein bischen doof nun eins noch ich habe ally angefangen weil das freunde von mir waren und ich die horde am anfang auch hässlich gefunden habe.Aber seit dem ich mit mit der Warcraft 3 story auseinander gesetzt habe hege ich mehr interesse an den orks und den untoten aber auch die blutelfen sind garnicht so schlecht.


----------



## Jarodin (10. April 2008)

Im Allgemeinen fällt mir immer wieder auf, dass NEUE Spieler sehr oft die Seite der Allianz wählen.
Ein Beispiel dazu:
Ich spiele hauptsächlich bei der Horde und habe auch mehrere Twinks dort. Drei Jahre lang habe ich dort keinen einzigen "Gäste-Account Char" entdeckt (Handeln nicht möglich, etc.). Meine Kumpel, die alle Allianz spielen und erst gerade zu spielen angefangen haben, berichten mir allerdings schon nach etwa drei Wochen von "nervigen Begegnungen" mit Gäste-Accounts.
Klares Fazit: Spieler, die frisch dazu kommen und sich nicht lange im Vorraus mit dem Spiel auseinander gesetzt haben, bevorzugen die Allianz. 

Die Spieler hingegen die sich schon vor Release mit dem Spiel befasst haben spielen öfters Horde, lange nicht immer, aber öfters halt. Das zeigt sich auch bei Pre-Release Umfragen: 80% der Spieler wollten damals Horde spielen, nach Release kippte die Situation ganz klar auf die Gegenseite.

Ob man jetzt die älteren Spieler zu den "Informierten" und die jüngeren zu den "Uninformierten" ordnen kann möchte ich hier nicht behaupten. Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, dass gerade durch die immer mehr vorkommende Unerfahrenheit bei  Spielern der Allianz der Eindruck aufkommt, es gäbe viele Noobs bei der Allianz.

Der letzte Abschnitt mag sich allianzfeindlich anhören, ist aber dazu gedacht, die Hordler aufzuklären, die alle Allianzler als Noobs abstempfeln wollen.

Grüsse
Jarodin von Tirion
Horde


----------



## GMan (10. April 2008)

AHHHHHHHHHHH ich hasse diese threads mit solch sinnlosen fragen


----------



## Qwalle (10. April 2008)

kommt auf die dunkle seite ! WIR HABEN KEKSE !


----------



## Faraa (10. April 2008)

hab zuerst horde angefangen
es kann nur untote hexer geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber auf grund rl freundschaften bin ich zul allianz gewechselt
und hab nen druiden hochgezogen
bevorzuge eigentlich schon die horde
aber naja gruppenzwang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mir is es eigentlich egal
hauptsache spaß und wissen mit wem man spielt damit man ihn auch im rl niedermachen kann wenn er im raid fehler macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyrodimi (10. April 2008)

Naja ich denke das ist so wie wir geprägt sind . Würden im Fernsehen die Bösen immer gewinnen und quasi damit die guten sein würde auch die Horde überlaufen sein. Aber in den meisten von uns steckt halt ein kleines Kind..ich sag das mal so ich freu mich auch nach Feierabend wie n Kind aufs Spielen, und das will halt gern der große Strahlende Held sein. Ist also Quasi rein psychologisch bedingt. Dann gits natürlich noch welche die sind so imme rnett und freundlich tragen Omis die Tasche über die Straße und wollenabends dann die Sau rauslassen oder mit ihren Untoten mal die Fetzen fliegen lassen. Oder die Ewig WCSpieler die auch durch die Geschichte wissen das die Horde große strahlende und auch edle Helden hat.


----------



## IvaNova (10. April 2008)

Also ich habe damals als ersten einen Hordecharakter erstellt, zwei Jahre sind nun vergangen un ich wurde langsam satt. Von selbsternannten "Progamern": omg lol ich habe 2 punkte Ausdauer mehr als du, Boon" Spacken. Von den Leuten, die es sogar auf RP Servern unmöglich machen, RP zu machen, fragt man sich einfach, warum erstellt der Typ sein Charakter auf einem RP Server, um sich dann bewusst den anderen Spass kaputt zu machen. Von l3375p34k, gebrochem Englisch und beschiessenem Deutsch... Von: "WTF ich gehe ins Inni nicht mit Randoms, lasse mich besser von der Gilde durchziehen..."

Nun bin ich seit BC auf Allianz seite und habe meinen Spass wieder. Man findet nette Leute, die Ihre Gedanken auch vernünftig äusern können. Auch mal eine nette Gruppe für Ini oder PvP, und das ganze ohne Stress und ^^ XD nach jedem Schwachsinn, was reingeschrieben würde... Also jedem das seine.
Nun spiel mein Sohn Horde und fühlt sich dort prächtig, kann mit seinen Schulkameraden sich über Allikacknoobs im TS unterhalten und ich habe meine Ruhe und geniesse das Spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfG


----------



## Mainfield (10. April 2008)

ich schätze, der Grund ist der, dass die Allianz-Seite als erstes im Charakter-Erstell bildschirm drin steht (von vorn herein ausgewählt ist)  und 66% der Leute die zum ersten mal einen Charakter erstellen keine Ahnung haben, dass es überhaupt die Horde gibt.

Wäre auf jedenfalll eine logischere Erklärung als das eine gewisse Anzahl von Allies wirklich Kinder sind.


Ich möchte doch mal bitte genaue Zahlen und Fakten sehen, die belegen, dass Allys wirklich Kiddys sind.




Zweite Möglichkeit wäre die kostenlose Allianz-Versicherung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Ja das is der Pala im Anzug der dann als Vertreter -oder auch Vergelter- kommt)


Außerdem glaube ich eh, dass eher auf Hordenseite mehr Kinder unterwegs sind, denn die sind ja grad die Bösen, fiesen Rebellen  oder?
Is doch auch bissl wie mitm HipHop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Jeder will "cool" sein


grüsse, Mainfield


----------



## Mick1888 (10. April 2008)

Mainfield schrieb:


> Außerdem glaube ich eh, dass eher auf Hordenseite mehr Kinder unterwegs sind, denn die sind ja grad die Bösen, fiesen Rebellen  oder?
> Is doch auch bissl wie mitm HipHop
> 
> 
> ...





Seh ich genau so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab mit Horde angefangen ...wurd mir aber schnell zu dumm... 
Bin dann aufm anderen Server zur Allianz gewechselt und kann auf jedenfall sagen ,es gibt auf BEIDEN SEITEN schwarze Scharfe.
Das hat mit dem Alter weniger zu tun.Ich hab bis jetzt mit mehr älteren Spielern zusammen gezockt als mit jüngeren.
Nur gibt es halt auch viele arrogante Spieler und da muss ich sagen waren es mehr auf seiten der Horde.
Bei der Allianz wird meisten freundlich geholfen...nicht immer aber ziemlich oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei der Horde war ich fast immer auf mich alleine gestellt...
Also ich bleib erstmal bei der Allianz .


P.S.:
Zähle ich noch,vom alter ausgehend,  zu den Kiddies ?^^ ( bin 19 Jahre )


----------



## DalaiLamer (10. April 2008)

IRGENDWANN kriegen wir euch ALLE!!!!

                         FOR THE HORDE


----------



## Mainfield (10. April 2008)

Mick1888 schrieb:


> P.S.:
> Zähle ich noch,vom alter ausgehend,  zu den Kiddies ?^^ ( bin 19 Jahre )




Man ist so alt wie man sich fühlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





p.s:  bin auch erst 19, zähle mich aber weder als Kind noch als Erwachsener.  Denn Ich bin ich, und definiere mich nicht durch mein Alter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achja, und Kiddie != Kind , man kann auch mit 30 ein "Kiddie" sein^^


Offtopic:  Is wie man zum Beispiel hier im Forum sieht,  da mag ein Mensch noch so eine konstruktive Meinung in einem Post schreiben, aber im nächsten kommt dann wieder der tolle Flame zum Einsatz anstatt den Rand zu halten.  Aber das is ja eh mal wieder typisch deutsch, hauptsache "watt jesacht"   nich?


----------



## o0Miller0o (10. April 2008)

Wir haben definitiv nicht mehr Kiddieanteil weil die Allis "schön" sind... Kids/Teenies stehen auf cooles und das sind wohl eher die Untoten. Also wenn ihr Kiddies sucht dann unterhaltet euch mal mit UD Schurken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Allianz hat schickere & übersichtlichere Hauptstädte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja ich spiele beide Seiten und ich muss doch schon sagen das auf Hordenseite etwas netter zugeht... Mehr Zusammenhalt einfach (vll. eben genau wegen der Unterzahl).


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (10. April 2008)

Es gibt nun mal traditionelle Geschichten in unserer Kultur, wegen denen bestimmte Rassen egal ob gut oder Böse einen starken Reiz haben sie mal zu spielen.
In WoW sind das Elfen und Zwerge, womit die Allianz mit den Knuddelgnomen und sowieso der eigenen Eitelkeit fröhnenden Menschen einfach den größeren Zulauf-Bonus bekamen. 4 Volltreffer
Dagegen haben die Hordenrassen eben nur den Bonus des Excotischen und robusten. kein Volltreffer

Etwas anders ist es wohl, wenn kleine Kinder die Helden erstellen würden.
Oh, da is ne Kuh => Taure Volltreffer
oh, ne Katze => Druiden Volltreffer
oh ein Hund => Schamanen Volltreffer

Das sich die Auswahl Horde als Underdog im Endeffekt als vorteilhafter in Bezug zu dem gemeinsamen Spielwillen auswirkt, ist aus anderen Spielen dieser Art schon längst bekannt. Wenig Auswahl bedeutet seltener erfolglose Zusammenstellungen, wel sich die Mitspieler auch für Noobs die Zeit nehmen aus denen wirkungsvolle Mitspieler zu machen. Viel Auswahl bedeutet häufiges Wurschtsein, weil man bei Bedarf schnell Ersatz bekommt und damit vermindertes Integrieren der Noobs ins Spiel.


----------



## Thalveas (10. April 2008)

Würd mich mal interessieren seid wann die horde böse is oder ally gut..
wer hat den wen vertrieben???
ausserdem sind die wahren bösen die dämonen..
weil immerhin wollen die azeroth vernichten

mal ganz ehrlich. ich habe mich nie dafür interessiert ob die pixel die ich da steuere schön aussehen oder nicht..

naja blöder thread


allianz is eigentlich viel böser als die horde..immerhin war arthas mal ein mensch.. und dann....?ihr kennt die geschichte.


----------



## sh4d0w (10. April 2008)

horde ist halt böse, und die meisten sind lieber auf der "guten Seite"

Aber weiss nicht ob es schon gesagt wurde, falls
schon dann nochmal:
"Come To The Dark Side!.....Btw... We Have Cookies!" xD


----------



## Esprit-Chimära (10. April 2008)

Murloc92 schrieb:


> weil alle kleinen kinder allys zocken (weil sie die Horde hässlich finden)




Das ist ein Irrglaube!

Meine Kinder und ihr Klassenkameraden spielen fast ausnahmslos Horde, weil das zur Zeit cool ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tja, Ihr alten Säcke - wenn Ihr unter Euch sein wollt, müsst Ihr schon einen Privatserver einrichten - die Zugehörigkeit zur Horde besagt heute überhaupt nichts mehr. Merkt man ja auch am Verhalten zahlreicher Hordenspieler.


----------



## Esprit-Chimära (10. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich hab mein char nicht drin - aber könntest zu horde dazuzählen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn das kein Grund ist, zur Alli-Seite zu wechseln...


----------



## Disteltee (10. April 2008)

Ich spiele Allianz seit ich mit WoW vor 2 Jahren angefangen habe.
Meine Erkenntnis ist: In der Allianz gibt es 2 Klassen. Die eine ganz normale Menschen die einfach kein Bock auf Horde haben und dann die andere Seite die man offensichtich am Gildennamen (Krieger Azeroths/ Himmelsretter) und extrem auf de Eier geht im BG und sogar in normalen Innis. (gelegentlich auch Heros aber das meiden Kiddies instinktiv)


----------



## Nekramcruun (10. April 2008)

Murloc92 schrieb:


> weil alle kleinen kinder allys zocken (weil sie die Horde hässlich finden)



also dazu möchte ich mal was sagen.....zuerst als info ich spiele horde und allianz und finde beides ganz ok tendiere aber dennoch eher zur horde aber die aussage ist einfach blödsinn.
wie viele kinder spielen untote weil die ja so fies sind und überhaupt.....denkt mal drüber nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die restlichen kinder spielen mensch paladin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber mal im ernst...ob einer alli oder horde spielt ist keine frage des alters aber leider scheint es eine frage des niveaus zu sein denn meine erfahrung ist daß die horde spieler ein wesentlich höheres haben.
vor allem im BG ist der umgang miteinander wesentlich vernünftiger.


----------



## Gumbie (10. April 2008)

alli´s sind einfach besser xD


----------



## Nekramcruun (10. April 2008)

Gumbie schrieb:


> alli´s sind einfach besser xD


 worin besser? sich im BG gegenseitig zu beschimpfen statt anständig zu kämpfen? wenn du das meinst stimme ich zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanatir (10. April 2008)

Ich habe charaktere auf Hordenseite und bei der Allianz. Auf mehreren Servern mittlerweile.

Wer immer noch behauptet das die ganzen kiddies bei der Allianz sitzen der sollte sich mal seinen ooc chat durchlesen.

Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht das der kiddie Anteil (und der Anteil an Leuten mit akuten schwächen in der Deutschen Rechtschreibung) auf der Hordenseite deutlich grösser ist. Das sind sicher nur persönliche Eindrücke, aber es ist deutlich festzustellen das es bei der Allianz gesitteter zugeht. Darum spiele ich meine Allianzcharaktere lieber.

Ebenfalls habe ich festgestellt das der Anteil der sogenannten PVP-Fanatiker auf Hordenseite grösser ist als bei der Allianz. Ich gehe also davon aus das jene Spieler die PVP Scheisse finden zu grossen Teilen bei der Allianz landen, und das ist eben die grosse Mehrheit.


----------



## Valdrasiala (10. April 2008)

Muß immer wieder an WC3 denken...

Die Menschen treffen auf die Orks... Baaaah, Orks vernichten! Danach auf die Nacktelfen. Cool, sehen ein wenig gay aus und die Weiber bei denen haben große... Ohren und kuscheln mit Bäumen, die nehmen wir mit! Später treffen sie auf die Tauren... Baaaaah, Kühe auf Beinen, gleich vernichten. Danach auf die Geissel... Baaah, vernichten... obwohl... so uncool sind die gar nicht, schließen wir uns erstmal mit ihnen zusammen (okok, nur Arthas). Später treffen sie auf die Verlassenen - die sehen aus wie die Geissel -> baaaaah, vernichten!

Schauen wir uns mal die andere Seite an. 
Die Orks leben da vor sich hin, die Menschen kommen Äxte schwingend und mit Feuerbällen um sich werfend ins Land und machen alles dem Erdboden gleich. Die Orks flüchten halbwegs, treffen auf die Tauren, wieder kommen die blöden Menschen und die Nacktelfen an und Orks und Tauren müssen sich verteidigen. Irgendwann trifft die Legion ein, gut, einige Orks finden die voll cool und trinken ein paar Schlucke Blut, aber das ist so das einzige, was man denen vorwerfen kann. Immerhin haben sie auch die Verlassenen aufgenommen.

Also... Wer ist jetzt gut und wer böse???


----------



## VILOGITY (10. April 2008)

Bulldoz schrieb:


> Allianz ist vom Gaming und von Alter der Spieler her>> LOW!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gründe gibts genug und die alle aufzuzählen dauert mir auch zulange
> 
> ...




He He wie Geil......

Vom Gaming und vom Alter her Low... Aha.....
Wenn ich lese was Du schreibest, dann schätze ich Dein Alter auch nicht sehr hoch und Deinen IQ noch niedriger.
Du spielst Hunter..... jo...Kinder Noob 2 Tasten Klasse.....

"TOD, HASS & ZERSTÖRUNG DER ALLIANZ!!!!!!" 

Man geh zum Arzt und lern was... oder leg Dich einfach wieder hin Kind.


----------



## Ronma (10. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Gut geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich seh's noch bissl anders


Bei den allies sind die ganzen Bösen

Menschen = die, die meinen sie sind die einzig wahre Rasse mit ihrem Kiddie als König
nachtelfen = sind eigentlich wie die Tauren Naturverbunden, finde es sehr schwachsinnig warum diese Rasse auf der Allianz Seite gelandet ist. (siehe Beispiel Moonglade/Mondlichtung oder auch alles an Fraktionen zum Cenarius Zirkel, da versteht man sich)
Zwerge = werden in WoW in richtig gespielt, meist nur von Kiddies die keinen Plan haben
Gnome = Umweltzerstörer /100% sign
Draenei = sind das italia Riesenschlümpfe? Ein Wunder das die nich den Pizza Gott anbeten. Die sind mir außerdem zu falsch. Immer die "Wir sind die Guten" Sprüche, ätzend!

dagegen bei der horde
Ork = Thrall und seine Leute stehen eigentlich dafür anderen zu helfen und das man nur seinen Frieden haben will (siehe Tauren beschützen in Warcraft 3)
Trolle = mehr an ihrer Pfeife interessiert als an allem anderen. Jo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bei den Trollen geht es eher um Kraut Controll als um anderen CC ^^
Tauren = sind die Rinder Indianer in WoW, ein Indianer Tanz wär mal lustig. Außerdem sind Tauren einfach nur zum knuddeln süß.
Untote = sind unter Sylvanna Windrunner eine Fraktion, die mit der Geisel nix mehr am Hut hat.
Blutelfen = mussten in WC 3 am meisten leiden. Erst die Fast Ausrottung durch Arthas, dann das Misstrauen der dummen Menschen. Schade um Keal Thas, den man für BC eine bescheuerte Story gab. Keal war sowas wie der große Blutelfen Held. Dieses Wahnsinnig werden in BC ist einfach nur Mist und sehr einfallslos.


----------



## Torostrus (10. April 2008)

ich fand die Rassen einfach schöner geht doch nix über einen plüsch Tauren die einzige Rasse die ich bei der Allianz schick finde sind die knuffigen Gnome ein Gnome Krieger sieht einfach nur geil aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## °Morgenröte° (10. April 2008)

Naja, nicht NUR kiddys spielen bei der Allianz, aber halt einfach zuviele

PS: Join the dark side, get a free *Cookie*!!



Lg °Morgenröte°


----------



## b1ubb (10. April 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Wenn das kein Grund ist, zur Alli-Seite zu wechseln...



jo bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wenns geht auf destromath !!! - dann gibts klatsche !!!!!


----------



## Hotanddirty (10. April 2008)

Echse/LS schrieb:


> naja anfangs ally, aber da war mir es egal, wie es im endcontent aussieht, mit der zeit hab ich die entscheidung ally zu nehmen bereut und spiel im moment nen horde char hoch und bin sehr zufrieden mit dieser Entscheidung.



/signed

für die horde!


----------



## Merlinia (10. April 2008)

Ganz einfach, die Hordler sind Kiddys, die also zu blöd sind sich Buffed zu machen oder es garnicht erst kennen. Stimmt natürlich nciht bei allen, aber großteil der Horde sind einfach nur Kiddys!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (10. April 2008)

Abychef schrieb:


> Kommt ganz auf den Realmpool an
> Auf dem server wo mein alli char is gewinnt die allianz öfter.
> auf dem server wo mein horde char is gewinnt die horde öfter.
> 
> =)


Du bist also ein Winner Team Joiner?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bignova (10. April 2008)

ich könnte nie Allys spielen,die männlichen Menschen laufen als hätten die nen Stock im Allerwertesten!!!
die weiblichen menschen benehmen sich einfach nur dumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nachtelfen...ok gehen eigentlich,vor allem die weiblichen ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
Zwerge sind klein und fett,Gnome find ich süß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und Dreanei haben alles verdorben,SHAMI IST HORDESACHE!nehmt euch eure palaklasse von den blutölfen wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuzilla (10. April 2008)

Ich habe mit der Allianz-Seite angefangen und mir dort zwei 70er gebastelt.
Jetzt bereue ich das (z.B. auch wegen PvP) und fange praktisch auf Hordenseite neu an.

Warum?

1.
Am Anfang war ich auch lieber auf der "guten" Seite.

2.
Ich wollte einen Druiden und da gefiel mir der Nachtelf einfach besser.

Wenn man aber die Hordenseite erstmal kennengelernt hat, dann lernt man sie auch schnell lieben.
Das Niveau ist wirklich höher.

Ein Beispiel, sicher ein Einzelfall, aber irgendwie typisch.

Als ich beim questen mit meinem Elf dummerweise 3 Adds zog und mit Mühe und Not und teuren Tränken
überlebt habe bemerkte ich einen Alli-Magier der die ganze Zeit zusah und am Schluss meinte :
"Ganz schön mühsam mit nem Dudu".

Ätzend, der Blödmann.

Beim leveln auf Hordenseite wird man ständig von 70ern, die grad in der Gegend sind, gefragt, ob man Hilfe braucht.
Eine Questgruppe findet man mit einem Fingerschnipp.
Ruft man um hilfe, kommt einer.

Wie gesagt, vieleicht Einzelfälle, aber meine persönliche Erfahrung.
Blöde ist nur, dass es wenige Hordler gibt.
Im AH herrscht so dermassen Leere, dass Items nur mühsam zu bekommen sind und ich oft
Waffen und Rüstung 10 Level zu niedrig trage.
Im Alli- AH kriegt man Alles.

Aber das nehme ich jetzt gern in Kauf.
Es spielt sich auf Hordenseite angenehmer.

Und Blödies gibt es immer und überall, nur auf die Menge kommt es an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IvaNova (10. April 2008)

Also was hier die meiste schreiben ist wirklich unter allem Neveu. Habt sich nicht mal einsatzweise die Mühe gegeben, zum Spiel beigelegte Flyer zu lesen, was Blizzard selbst über vie Völker schreibt, abgesehen von den anderen Büchern.

Die Orks lebten nicht friedlich im Azeroth und wurden von den Menschen versklavt. Die kamen als Werkzeug des Legion, um alle Leben in Azeroth zu vernichten. Und dann kommts:" tja nun gut wir haben uns von Legion befreit gibt uns Euren Land und Gut und lasst uns hier in Ruhe, Ihr Blasshäute" Und die Geschichte mit folgenden Jahren Unterdrückung und Ausbeutung, klingt genau so, wenn ein merfachvorbestrafter Drogendealer aus Marokko, etwas über Sklaverei bei der Polizeiwache beschweren würde...

Die Trolle... Ich zitiere einfach Blizzard:"Die hinterhältigen Dschungeltrolle sind berüchtigt für ihre Grausamkeit und ihre Verehrung dunkler Mysterien. Das barbarische und abergläubische Volk der Trolle ist erfüllt von einem verzehrenden Hass auf alle anderen Völker. Ein Stamm musste sich jedoch von seinen Vorurteilen gegenüber den anderen Völkern verabschieden, als er die Bekanntschaft mit den Orcs machte. Die Trolle des Dunkelspeerstammes standen schon kurz vor einer endgültigen Niederlage gegen ein Volk aggressiver Wasserbewohner, die sich selbst die Murlocs nennen, als sie buchstäblich in letzter Sekunde durch die Ankunft von Thrall und der von ihm angeführten orcischen Horde gerettet wurden. Im Gegenzug leisteten die dankbaren Trolle einen Schwur ewiger Treue zur Horde."

Untote.. tja keiner mit einem gesundem Verstand möchte neben einem Zombie leben, besonderes wenn man noch ganz gut sich erinnern kann,, dass der jenige deine Frau/Bruder/Kind aufgegessen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was die Blutelfen angeht, wer mag schon Verräter und Junkies?

Naja Spass bei Seite. Eigentlich haben die Geschichten über die Orcs, Trolle, Elfen und Co. etwas längere Würzeln und wurden nicht von Blizzard erfunden (wie scheinen manche zu glauben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Und ich glaube deswegen wurden die Rassen auch gewählt, was man über die in Vergangenheit gelesen, gesehen, empfunden hat... Der erste Minotaure verlangte menschliche Opfern, Trolle waren immer schon Kannibale und einfach unangenehme Zeitgenossen, geschweige von Zombies/Untoten oder Orks...

Und wenn schon Ihr so stolz seid, so grosse und erwachsene Hordler zu sein, deann benehmt Euch auch entsprechend und kommt nicht mit:" mimimi Horde rennt, Hass und Tot der Allianz usw." Was soll man dann von einem "Hordler" mit Pincky & Brain Avatar und Sylvanaswappen im Signatur halten?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdrasiala (10. April 2008)

IvaNova schrieb:


> Was soll man dann von einem "Hordler" mit Pincky & Brain Avatar und Sylvanaswappen im Signatur halten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey, nix gegen meinen Brain-Avatar...
Habe irgendwie das Gefühl, da fühlt sich einer durch meine lapidare Schreibweise der Geschichte in seiner Allianz-Ehre angegriffen...


----------



## Kakerlakchen (10. April 2008)

IvaNova schrieb:


> Die Orks lebten nicht friedlich im Azeroth und wurden von den Menschen versklavt. Die kamen als Werkzeug des Legion, um alle Leben in Azeroth zu vernichten. Und dann kommts:" tja nun gut wir haben uns von Legion befreit gibt uns Euren Land und Gut und lasst uns hier in Ruhe, Ihr Blasshäute" Und die Geschichte mit folgenden Jahren Unterdrückung und Ausbeutung, klingt genau so, wenn ein merfachvorbestrafter Drogendealer aus Marokko, etwas über Sklaverei bei der Polizeiwache beschweren würde...




Naja.. stimmt so nicht ganz.. sie kamen als Werkzeug der Legion nach Azeroth, aber sie haben den Menschen kein Land weg genommen.. sie haben in dem beinahe unbesiedelten Kontinent Kalimdor ein eigenes Land aufgebaut.. die einzigen die sie dort vertrieben hatten waren Stacheleber, Zentauren und Harpyen.. und es war der stolze Admiral Proudmoore von der Allianz der danach nach Kalimdor kam und sagte "alle orcs sind böse.. auslöschen!"

die Orkische kultur besteht grösstenteils aus Schamanismus und einigen raueren Kampfrhyten.. wer das Buch "Rise of the Horde" oder deutsch, "Aufstieg der Horde" gelesen hat, weiss das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (10. April 2008)

Auf Hordeseite wird einem OFT UNGEFRAGT geholfen. 

Mir ist es öfters mal passiert das wenn ich (weil mein Char im Rücken keine Augen hat) schonmal beim Mob-Vermöbeln rückwärts in 3-4 weitere reingerannt bin oder ich mich einfach mit nem oder zwei Mob angelegt hab die Frost-Immun sind. In 90% der Fälle wenn ein Hordler an mir vorbei läuft und sieht das ich am sterben bin wird mir ungefragt die Mob-Meute vom Hals geprügelt!

Ebenso mach ich es umgekehrt. Wenn ich sehe das jemand kurz davor ist zu sterben helf ich ihm. Ein "das hät ich auch alleine geschafft, du kackboon" oder dergleichen gibts nich zu hören. Stattdessen teilt man gegenseitig noch n paar Buffs aus die man brauchen kann und geht wieder seine Wege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder auch ne Gruppenquest... man fragt im Chat danach und im Regelfall dauert es nicht lang bis man eine Gruppeneinladung hat. Ggf rockt die Gruppe (auch wenn es ne Random is) noch 1-2 Quests weiter (nix is mit "ich hab meine quest fertig und tschüss"). Meistens verlässt man erst die Gruppe wenn alle wieder im freien sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was inis angeht werde ich 10000000mal gefragt ob ich mit in Ini XYZ gehe (meist dem Level angemessene Inis). Ich rbauch eigenltlich nicht nach ner Gruppe suchen sondern nur warten bis mich jemand fragt. 

Das MITEINANDER ist bei der Horde einfach stärker ausgeprägt. Jeder der neu anfängt sagt "ich will allianz sein, die sind die guten". Vielleicht nicht jeder aber viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer also Horde spielt (von Anfang an) hat schonmal einen gedanklichen Schritt weiter gemacht und das kommt im Spiel auch zum tragen. 

Das alles sind Dinge die bei der Allianz häufig (nicht immer) ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit sind. Resultat daher das viele "gut" sein wollen und darüber Horde zu spielen gar nicht erst nachdenken.


----------



## Gatar (10. April 2008)

ich würd mal tippen, dass 90% aller hordies die hier dinge wie 'ally-chars sind kiddy-müll!' schreien, sind selber kidddys...oder kommen nicht von ihren überholten vorurteilen weg. allys können genauso gut oder besser sein als hordies - Umkehrfall natürlich nicht ausgeschlossen. Spieler bleibt Spieler, ob horde oder ally, und dieses ganze Fraktionsflamen hier geht mir inzwischen tierisch auf den Senkel.


----------



## Ledas (10. April 2008)

Gatar schrieb:


> ich würd mal tippen, dass 90% aller hordies die hier dinge wie 'ally-chars sind kiddy-müll!' schreien, sind selber kidddys...oder kommen nicht von ihren überholten vorurteilen weg. allys können genauso gut oder besser sein als hordies - Umkehrfall natürlich nicht ausgeschlossen. Spieler bleibt Spieler, ob horde oder ally, und dieses ganze Fraktionsflamen hier geht mir inzwischen tierisch auf den Senkel.



Danke du schreibst genau das, was ich grade dazu gedacht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bignova (10. April 2008)

Ich würd auch sagen das kommt eher auf den Server an,jeder ist unterschiedlich...meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VILOGITY (10. April 2008)

Wuzilla schrieb:


> Ich habe mit der Allianz-Seite angefangen und mir dort zwei 70er gebastelt.
> Jetzt bereue ich das (z.B. auch wegen PvP) und fange praktisch auf Hordenseite neu an.
> 
> Warum?
> ...



Geht mir genau so.
Aber zum Thema noch.
Es kommt sehr starkt darauf an auf welchem Realm Pool Mann/Frau spielt.
Ich bin auf Schattenbrand (Tirion) der ist voll bis zum Anschlag Ping von 200-400 anstatt 15-49 wie auf Kaz oder Frost, WE Warteliste >100
Thema Kinder..... Ja auf Tirion ist die Ally Seite die Hölle, grenzdebiel rumhopsende dumme Kiddies in BG's bevor das Tor aufgeht, kein Tisch, Leecher die einfach stehen bleiben, nix zusammenspiel.....
In INI's einfach ebenfalls depp durch den Gang hüpfen und den Rest der Mobs mit ziehen, oder ungeduldig auf die Mobs schiessen weil es net schnell genug geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
PvP klatscht die Horde die Allys an die Wand das es kracht, muss man einfach neidlos anerkennen wie die sich absprechen etc.....
Und die Allys... Einfach lol...... rennen so dumm in der Gegen rum das glaubt man nicht wenn man es nicht selber gesehen hat.
Was man im BG täglich erleben kann schlägt alles dagewesene, die Horde von dem Realm muss sich ja köstlich vor dem PC wälzen.
Ich hatte das Glück bei nem Kumpel Horde zoggen zu dürfen und gerade im PvP habe ich die "andere" Seite gesehen und das ist der Grund warum ich einen Horden Char angefangen habe.
Es sind in diesem Realmpool wirklich ältere Spieler im PvP unterwegs und da wird auch der Game Chat genutzt um inc's anzusagen und nicht erst schreiben wenn man sowieso schon tod in der Ecke liegt und alles zu spät ist.
Es ist schön zu sehen wie die Allys JEDEN TAG die gleichen Fehler im BG machen und es einfach nicht lernen, dass es für mich als eigentlichen Ally Spieler erst recht nicht zu begreifen ist.
Wie bereits gesagt, es kommt auf den Pool an auf dem man spielt, sicherlich ist es nicht überall so und auf andren verliert vielleicht zu 80% die Horde.


----------



## Arithos (10. April 2008)

(Wen RP nicht interessiert liest beim 2. Absatz weiter ^^) Ich spiele Allianz des RPs wegen. Bei der Horde spielt sich alles RP in Silbermond ab - und Blutelfen sind so gar nicht mein Fall. Bei der Allianz verteilt sich das ganze irgendwie besser (sicherlich is in Sturmwind am meisten los...). Ich würde Horde spielen, wenn die Völker besser zusammengewürfelt wären. Ich mag keinen Troll spielen, der lieb zu Blutelfen sein muss, ich mag keinen angeblich von der Besudelung gereinigten Orc spielen, wenn ich mich dann wieder mit Untoten einlassen muss. Das RP der "wilden" Horde ist größtenteils ausgestorben, deswegen hält mich dort nicht mehr viel.

Dass bei der Allianz nur Kiddies halte ich für ein Gerücht. Die ganz jungen sind sich ja auch schon der Coolness bewusst, die so ein untoter Rocker ausstrahlt *rolleyes* und machen sich sicher lieber nen Blutelfenlegolas als nen Nachtelfenlegolas. Ab 14 kommen dann noch die ganzen Emos und Punks dazu, denen die Allianz zu sauber is. Also ich denke mal diese schiere Überzahl an Allys liegt nicht unbedingt (oder nicht nur meinetwegen) an den Kiddies. Es liegt einfach daran, dass ein jeder der sich das Game neu kauft mal am ehesten mit den Menschen identifizieren kann (da man ja einer ist) und auch Zwerge und Elfen (früher keine Blutelfen) unbewusst eher einer epischen Story (Buch, Film, andere Spiele) zuordnen kann. Heldengeschichten von Tauren und Untoten kennt man jetzt als Neuling eher nicht. Viele machen auch noch den Fehler die Allianz als "gut" und die Horde als "böse" zu deklarieren (wir wissen alle, dass die Entwickler eher gegen diese schwarz-weiß-Malerei arbeiten) - und fürn Anfang mal bei den guten spielen wollen - später mal kann man ja immer noch nen Ausflug zu den bösen machen.

*Und ich denke jeder PvPler sollte sich die anscheinende (und oft auch nur gerüchteweise) Überlegenheit der Horde zum Ansporn nehmen und versuchen sie auf Seiten der Allianz zu bekämpfen - wenigstens eine Herausforderung (sowohl in der spieltechnischen Beherrschung seines Chars als auch beim Aufstellen einer schlagkräftigen Truppe). Zeigt mal was ihr draufhab anstatt euch hinter den Starken zu verstecken! Sorgt für Gleichgewicht!*


----------



## MoeMT384 (10. April 2008)

Ich sag nur: IMBALIN-Unterschiede. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG
Moe


----------



## Waldschurke (10. April 2008)

Ich spielte bei beiden aber horde ist cooler FOR THE HORD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sasquehama (10. April 2008)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> Ich hab mir letztens bei buffed charactere die server angesehn und auf 90% ist mehr allianz als horde vertreten warum ist das so?



In der Zeit, in das gelesene Wort stirbt und die Leinwand die Phantasie prägt, sind Elfen (umd Zwerge) die von Hollywood visualisierten Helden.
Die Prägung dieses Meinungsbildes hat besonders bei der jüngen Zielgruppe eine starke Neigung zum erstellen eines Allianzcharakters popularisiert.
Auch ist die Illusion des strahlenden Helden ist eher mit einem Menschen umzusetzen, als mit einem, ihrem Äußeren nach doch recht grobschlächtigem, Mitglied der Horde.

Mit der Öffnung des Dunklen Portals und dem Zugang in die Scherbenwelt traten dann die Blutlelfen und Draenei auf den Plan. Womit eine leichte bis mittelstarke Abwanderung von beiden Seiten festzustellen ist - Serverabhängig.

Ich habe beide Seiten gespielt. Die oben aufgeführte Tendenz läßt sich auch im Alterschnitt relativ deutlich wiederspiegeln - wobei ich mich hier explizit auf meinen eigenen Erfahrungsschatz berufen kann:
Allianz bis 25
Horde ab 25
Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel


----------



## HendrikWiking (10. April 2008)

Ich bin ein betagteres Semester und spiele - wenn man der Logik der vorangegangenen Threads zu 80% Folge leistet: Horde. Richtig. 2 von meinen Kids spielen auch und ebenfalls: Horde.

Wenn man die Geschichte kennt, macht es nicht wirklich einen Unterschied, nen bösen Guten (Allie) oder nen guten Bösen (Hordler) zu spielen. 

Aber mal ehrlich, 3 von meinen 10 Chars sind Tauren. Und jetzt stellt mal nen knuffigen Gnom daneben. Daneben hab ich gesagt!- ups, jetzt ist er wieder zwischen meinen Hufklauen verschwunden. Gnome kannst im Arathibecken in ner Fahnenstange verstecken (dort machen sie direkt Sinn). Das gibt doch bitte nichts her. Optisch meine ich. 

Auf unserem Server gibt es auf beiden Seiten Kiddies; aber das unsoziale Auftreten der Allies fällt auf; das geht sogar so weit, dass Allies auf der Sonneninsel auf aus irgendwelchen Gründen (noch?) auf PvP gestellte Hordler verprügeln (wollen). Haben die Geschichte wohl nicht richtig verstanden. Egal, einmal Horde, immer Horde (btw. guckt euch die Balrog-Rüssi mal bei einem Nachtelfen und an nem Tauren an).


----------



## champy01 (10. April 2008)

HendrikWiking schrieb:


> ...aber das unsoziale Auftreten der Allies fällt auf; das geht sogar so weit, dass Allies auf der Sonneninsel auf aus irgendwelchen Gründen (noch?) auf PvP gestellte Hordler verprügeln (wollen). Haben die Geschichte wohl nicht richtig verstanden.



Du weisst was PvP heißt oder ? Wenn man sich so flaggt muss man damit rechnen dass es eine auf die Umme gibt. Würde ich auch machen wenn ein Alli im PvP irgendwo vormir rum rennt. Da ist mir die Geschichte so ziemlich sch... egal, WoW ist ein olles Computerspiel und nichts anderes. Hier von "unsozial" zu reden finde ich bedenklich.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. April 2008)

horder is böse und hübscher.. wenn mn sich dagegen die menschen anschaut, die krieg ich am startpunkt schon augenkrebs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

> Auf unserem Server gibt es auf beiden Seiten Kiddies; aber das unsoziale Auftreten der Allies fällt auf; das geht sogar so weit, dass Allies auf der Sonneninsel auf aus irgendwelchen Gründen (noch?) auf PvP gestellte Hordler verprügeln (wollen).



Looooooooooooooooooooooooool

Genau das ist mir als Allie passiert. Irgendein Hordler greift mich auf der Insel an, während ich gerade einen Dämon bearbeitet, nur weil ich von Hellfire noch PVP an hatte. Aber behaupte ich, dass das alle Hordler so machen? Nein! Allerdings habe ich mich gerächt. Naja derjenige hat wohl dann noch ein Kiddy gefunden. Nachdem die zwei gegen einen gemacht haben, war mir das zu blöd. Auch wenn meine Gilde gerade da tätig war. Für so einen blödsinn rufe ich die net.


----------



## HendrikWiking (10. April 2008)

Hm. Natürlich KANN ich PVP-geflaggte Figuren versuchen umzuhauen. Aber wir sind nicht auf einem PVP-Server. Ich MUSS nicht alles, was geflaggt ist, umnieten. Das ist einfach - kindisch. Ich farm meine Punkte ab, will meinen Ruf - nein nicht bei den Allies sondern - bei der zerschmetterten Sonne verbessern und gut ist. Wenn ich PVP will, geh ich BG. 

Ich kann auch im RL allerhand. Manchmal darf ich es sogar. Aber wenn es auf Kosten anderer und eher ne Spaßbremse ist, lass ich das doch eher. 

Eher so zu verstehen. Es ist also auch nicht in Ordnung, wenn ein Hordler eine PVP-geflaggten Allie wegputzt. Obwohl... nein. Es ist nicht in Ordnung sag ich mal.


----------



## Metadron72 (10. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Vor BC hab ich auf einem RP-Server auf Hordenseite gespielt, geraidet und sogar eine wirklich niedliche kleine Gilde geleitet. Nach einer langen Pause habe ich mich zu wechseln entschlossen, Normalserver und Allianz.
> 
> Gründe: Es wird immer so gern behauptet, dass die Kiddies auf Allianzseite spielen. Diese Aussage hat eine Kehrseite. Diejenigen Spieler, die sich für etwas Besseres halten und die Nase entsprechend hoch tragen, landen bevorzugt auf der Hordenseite. Ich habe zu viele davon kennengelernt: Notorische Hardcoregamer, 3+ Raidtermine die Woche, nebenher farmen was das Zeug hält, nicht nur privat, sondern auch noch für die Gilde. Jede noch so gute Taktik muss im Vorfeld auswenig gelernt und dann verbessert, verbessert, verbessert werden, auch wenns nur wenige Prozentpunkte sind. Umskillen natürlich, damits auch schön raiddienlich ist und der Char gar keinen Spaß mehr macht. Voranpreschen, man ist ja Leistungssportler, da muss man natürlich überall der erste sein und Maßstäbe setzen. Den persönlichen Skill verbessern, Damagemeters und Heilleistung sind ja die existentiell wichtigen Dinge im Leben. Die typischen Feldwebelraider, darunter echte Soldaten, deren Einstellung zum Leben und zum Spiel ich so überhaupt nicht teilen konnte.
> 
> ...



/sign...so geht es glaub ner menge leute des "älterene" semesters, das was manche als enstspanntes schönes spielen sehen- kapieren die hardcore nichmal im ansatz. 
was ja auch kein prob ist, will man also auch mal in ruhe mit der skillung "daddeln" die man mag, hab ich mit ally bessere erfahrungen

und nicht das ihr nu auf doofe gedanken kommt, momentan spiel ich horde, aber auch nur weil ich da mittlerweile mehr rl freunde habe


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (10. April 2008)

champy01 schrieb:


> Du weisst was PvP heißt oder ? Wenn man sich so flaggt muss man damit rechnen dass es eine auf die Umme gibt. Würde ich auch machen wenn ein Alli im PvP irgendwo vormir rum rennt. Da ist mir die Geschichte so ziemlich sch... egal, WoW ist ein olles Computerspiel und nichts anderes. Hier von "unsozial" zu reden finde ich bedenklich.


Richtig, ist mal was anderes als das Hamsterradlaufen in den BGs und der Adrenlingymnastik in den Arenen, schlicht dem eher mißlugenem PvP-System in diesem Spiel.

Mir fiel zur Eröffnung nur ein unsoziales Verhalten auf:
Stellen von PvP-geflaggten MAX-equipten Spielern in die logischerweise auch gelben Questgeber um verklicken und damit PvP-Flag zu provozieren um wohl ihre Kampfmacros zu testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir fallen immer vermehrt Leute auf, die sich absichtlich verdeckend in Questgeber stellen.


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

> Mir fiel zur Eröffnung nur ein unsoziales Verhalten auf:
> Stellen von PvP-geflaggten MAX-equipten Spielern in die logischerweise auch gelben Questgeber um verklicken und damit PvP-Flag zu provozieren um wohl ihre Kampfmacros zu testen
> Mir fallen immer vermehrt Leute auf, die sich absichtlich verdeckend in Questgeber stellen.



Sagt mir nichts.. mir ist nur mal ein Hordler aufgefallen als ich LVL20 war der abischtlich sich in die Mobmenge geschlichen hat und mich damit dann PVP geflaggt hat. Weil ich ausversehen draufgeklickt habe obwohl ich den Mob anklicken wollte.


----------



## kintaroohe (10. April 2008)

http://www.warcraftrealms.com/eu_realmstats.php

da habt ihr die etwas exakteren Horde/Ally Verhältnisse auf den jeweiligen Realms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scred (10. April 2008)

> Ich finde die Optik der Allys fürn Eimer.


dito

allianzler sind die bösen eigentlich die bösen

FOR THE HORDE!!!!

liegt vll auch daran dass wenn ein neuer char erstellt werden soll zuerst mensch angezeigt wird und manche leute sind halt zu faul auf was anderes zu klicken


----------



## Captain_Chaos (10. April 2008)

In den Augen eines durchschnittlichen jungen Menschens stehen die Menschen, Zwerge und Elfen nunmal für das "Gute". Wenn man dagegen Trolle und Orcs sieht, denkt man eher an das "Böse", obwohl das in Hinsicht auf WoW blödsinnig ist. Da bekämpfen sich Allianz und Horde einfach aus Tradition. (In WC1 und WC2 war die Horde eindeutig "böse". Aber mit WC3 hat sich das geändert. Da kämpfen beide Fraktionen gegen die Geißel und die Brennende Legion. Gemeinsam, wie man in der letzten Mission und in HDZ "Kampf um den Berg Hyjal" sehen kann.)

Als durchschnittlicher junger Mensch würde ich mich sicher auch für die "gute" Seite entscheiden. Weil man ja für das "Gute" kämpft. Und mit der zunehmenden Zahl an durchschnittlichen jungen Menschen steigt auch die Zahl der Charaktere auf der "guten" Seite. 

So viel dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (10. April 2008)

kintaroohe schrieb:


> http://www.warcraftrealms.com/eu_realmstats.php
> 
> da habt ihr die etwas exakteren Horde/Ally Verhältnisse auf den jeweiligen Realms
> 
> ...


Diese Seite is Lichtjahre von der richtigen Anzeige der exakten Bevölkerungsdichten auf den Servern entfernt und absolut unbrauchbar.
Nach der Seite gibt es auf meinen Server KEINE Allianz mal so BTW. Da frag ich mich, was das dann für merkwürdige Rotbeschriftete Typen sind, die ich im BG stets umhau.


----------



## Kalisan (10. April 2008)

Finde Horde ganz klar besser...fängt schon bei der Optik an. Jetzt mal ehrlich wer will mit so nem kleinen Gnom durch die gegend laufen dessen Wichtel (falls Warlock) genauso groß ist wie man selbst ? oder das Gesicht der Zwerge (muss man glaube ich nix mehr dazu sagen *gg*), Draenei haben schwänze im Gesicht, Menschen laufen als hätten sie nen Besen verschluckt (steif etc.). Die einzigste Rasse die grade noch sooo geht sind die Nachtelfen...bis auf ihre zulange geratenen augenbrauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maLbou (10. April 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Diese Seite is Lichtjahre von der richtigen Anzeige der exakten Bevölkerungsdichten auf den Servern entfernt und absolut unbrauchbar.
> Nach der Seite gibt es auf meinen Server KEINE Allianz mal so BTW. Da frag ich mich, was das dann für merkwürdige Rotbeschriftete Typen sind, die ich im BG stets umhau.




auch wenns bei dir aufm server bestimmt allianzler gibt, könnten die im bg auch von anderen servern kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*klugscheiss*


----------



## Seridan (10. April 2008)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> also die horde schlägt die allianz



ja und die allianz haut auch immer zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Big Tank (10. April 2008)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> aha und wieso ziehn wir euch dann imma in bg?




Oo wo zockst du den?

Höchstens alterac, den rest gewinnt horde, wir sind einfach besser!


----------



## Schlagetot (10. April 2008)

Die Horde gewinnt häufiger aus folgenden gründen: 
Weniger wartezeit für Bg's führen dazu das sie öfter spielen. Damit sammeln sie insgesamt mehr Spielerfahrung. Desweiteren gewinnn sie auch schneller ehre und somit bessere Ausrüstung. Die Leute auf Hordenseite sind weder schlauer noch sonnst irgendwie besser/schlechter als Allianzler. 
Ich nehme an das die Bg's ausgeglichender wären, wenn die Wartezeiten angeglichen werden würden.


@ Topic: Naja die Identifikation ist für viele leute einfacher wenn man Alianz spielt. man ist ja selbst nur nen mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Optikfrage ist relativ sinfrei, geschmäcker sind halt verschieden. Aber ich denke mal das Menschen/Alli einfach mehr leute anspricht aus oben gennanten Grund.


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

> @ Topic: Naja die Identifikation ist für viele leute einfacher wenn man Alianz spielt. man ist ja selbst nur nen mensch



Woher willst du wissen, dass ich ein Mensch bin?


----------



## ApoY2k (10. April 2008)

Achja, die lieben Verallgemeinerungsthreads... meine Güte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wen interessierts denn... Spacken gibts auf jeder Seite... so is das Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (10. April 2008)

crizbee schrieb:


> weil die horde hässliche,bösartige, gehörnte, bocksbeinige, bucklige
> döggische unholde sind
> 
> 
> ...



genau darum spiel ich horde^^
und damit mein char ein bisschen schöner aussieht, hab ich mir einen blutelfen gemacht und so jedes problem bei seite geschafft.


----------



## Rhokan (10. April 2008)

> Woher willst du wissen, dass ich ein Mensch bin?



Beweis doch mal das Gegenteil *g*


----------



## Schrottinator (10. April 2008)

Ich vermute mal, dass es mit WC3 zusammen hängt. Die Kackboonrasse sind die Nachtelfen (die auch am meisten gespielt wird) und in Wow sind glaub ich auch extrem viele Nachtelfen vorhanden. Die Menschen sind so die Standardrasse zumindest in WC3 (meiner Meinung nach weder in irgendwas extrem stark noch schwach). Humans werden demnach auch oft gespielt, da braucht man nähmlich nicht Skill. Bei den Menschen sind dann auch Zwerge (der MK z.B. ^^) und Gnome. Untote und Orcs sind nicht so einfach zu spielen, deswegen sagt der kleine Maxi (Durchschnittsalter 9-14), dass die auch scheiße sind. Nun hat klein Maxi aber von seinem ebenfalls beknackten Freun Popel gehört, dass es nun WoW gibt und man mal so einen COOOOOOOLEN Nachtelfen mal aus nächster Nähe spielen kann. Ergo muss nun Maxi 2 Minuten lang seine Eltern nerven (sie anschauen, ansprechen, oder was auch immer), dann haben sie die Schnauze voll von ihrem Kind und parken es vorm PC. Da rentiert sich dann auch die Monatsgebühr.
Und so wird ein neuer Allianzler geboren.


----------



## Derrty (10. April 2008)

Bulldoz schrieb:


> Allianz ist vom Gaming und von Alter der Spieler her>> LOW!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gründe gibts genug und die alle aufzuzählen dauert mir auch zulange
> 
> ...



aber gegen mich verlierst trozdem xD
mfg der freundliche zwerg von nebenan^^


----------



## Kawock (10. April 2008)

Ich spiel bevorzugt Allianz, weil da alle spielen die ich kenne. 
Im Prinzip ist alles das selbe, das Ziel des Spiels ist es auf 70 zu kommen und Spass zu haben. Auf 70 ist eh alles das gleiche... Ini und Farmen.

PvP ist mir egal, mach ich eh nicht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Georg217 (10. April 2008)

PvP Statsik: Horde gewinnt gesammt zu 80%

PvE: Die Top 3 Gilden sind Horde.

Was meinste mit Ally mehr? Gibt mehr Hordler nur mehr Ally "tWinks"


----------



## Honigtöpfchen (10. April 2008)

Ich spiele auch auf Hordenseite und habe keinen einzigen Alli-char....das liegt aber eher an dem
Aussehen der Allis weil männliche Menschen und Nachtelfen sehen total übertrieben aus mit den vielen Muskeln das gleiche gilt auch für männliche Draenadei bei Zwergen und Gnomen sind es mehr die Gesichter die mich stören.
Weibliche Nachtelfen haben total dicke Oberarme Menschen und Zwerge einen richtig dicken Hintern Gnome sehen sowieso komisch aus und Draenadei naja irgendwie auch nicht so mein Fall....
und wenn ich doch schon ein Spiel spiele dann kann ich doch auch den Bösen spielen ist doch viel lustiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und ne Mensch bin ich doch auch so da brauch ich doch keinen in WOW spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (10. April 2008)

Arithos schrieb:


> Ich mag keinen Troll spielen, der lieb zu Blutelfen sein muss, ich mag keinen angeblich von der Besudelung gereinigten Orc spielen, wenn ich mich dann wieder mit Untoten einlassen muss. Das RP der "wilden" Horde ist größtenteils ausgestorben, deswegen hält mich dort nicht mehr viel.



So ein Unsinn!! Ich bin TROLL und ich liebe es wenn ich mehr als einen Blutelfen in ner Gruppe hab!! Warum?

Die Blutelfen haben ewig gegen die Trollstämme im Umland gekämpft. Es gibt auch Quests wo du ein paar Trolle umhauen mußt. Dementsprechend sind sie so beliebt wie ein unbewaffneter Allianzler! Man weiß er ist eingebildet und hinterhältig jedoch keine Gefahr! 

Direkt in Silbermond gibts eine "Abordnung der Horde" die ständig durch die Stadt latscht. Unter anderem ein Troll der darüber meckert warum die Elfen so unfreundlich zu Trollen sind.

Als Hardcoretroll nutzt man es natürlich aus um nicht die typische "Elfische-Abneignung" zu demonstrieren sondern um sich als Troll auch noch persönlich betroffen zu fühlen. 

Frei nach dem Motto: Von meiner Halbschwester der Cousin hat ne Bekannte und die kennt einen der in der Nähe von Silbermond in nem Trolldorf wohnt und der hat gesagt.........^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hatte auch schon Gruppen mit nur Blutelfen und mir, die müssen sich dann natürlich auch die ganzen Witze anhören, wer den Randomtroll einlädt muß ihm auch zuhören.

Davon abgesehen bietet schon die Geschichte der Horde und Verbündete von allein mehr RP als bei der Allianz.

Da es die HORDE gibt und das Zweckbündnis mit den Manajunkis und Untoden. Da ist ein Misstrauen vorprogrammiert was man als "einfacher Hordler" auch nur zu gern in jedem unpassenden Augenblick äussert.
Und trotzdem rauft man sich zusammen weil man gemeinsame Ziele hat. 

So seh ich die Rassen:
Orks - nicht gerade überwiegend Sprachbegabt aber immer direkt, schnell aggressiv und unheimlich stolz
Trolle - Nur Unsinn im Kopf, unheimlich diplomatisch wenn es darum geht sich aus dem eingebrockten ärger 
           wieder raus zu reden
Tauren - Ziemlich ruhig, besonnen, lassen sich aber ständig von den anderen überstimmen
Untode - allein das es sie gibt zeugt schon von schwarzem Humor, ansonsten weiß man nie was sie gerade 
             wieder aubrüten
Blutelfen - Wie soll man das am besten ausdrücken? Hm ich versuchs: Sehen alle "Nicht-Blutelfen" als niedere 
                Lebensformen an. Sind leicht eingebildet und so überheblich wie Kinder (bis auf den ersten Satz 
                könnte es sogar direkt für die Allianz stehen). Würden nichtmal mit der Wimpern zucken wenn sie 
                nen anderen Blutelfen opfern müßten um selbst einen Vorteil dadurch zu haben.

So, jetzt verbessert mich, kritiersiert mich oder nehmt es auch einfach mit Humor!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bubim (10. April 2008)

Also ich hab meinen tauren erstellt weil ich den styl mag und gern ein wandschrank bin


----------



## Ragerunner (10. April 2008)

Ich spiele auf der Seite der Horde eher deswegen, weil ich die Allianz ziemlich langweilig fand.
Mensch ist Mensch, dazu kann man nicht mehr sagen.
Zwerge sind wie die Kinder von heute, fett und versoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gnome sind...klein
In der Allianz sind halt typische Rassen, die man oft erwarten kann
Lieber was interessanterers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es lebe die Horde!!!
In Warcraft 3 bin ich mit allen Rassen, bis auf die Menschen, spielbegabt. Mh, woran das nur liegt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja und die Zahl der Nachtelfen in Warcraft 3 hat rapide abgenommen, nur so beiläufig gesagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *_Sacra_* (10. April 2008)

lol, auf beiden Seiten 70% gimps/noobs/kiddies weil die meisten erfahrenen mittlerweile aufhören...

Das ist WoW, ist nicht umsonst als Kinderspiel verschrien. 

Mir ist das Egal, ich hab meinen funktionierenden Stammraid der BT Clear hat und das obwohl da auch 2 unter 18 dabei sind. Ich glaube es ist nicht unbedingt eine Frage des Alters, der Fraktion oder der Klasse. Es ist vorallem eine Frage was man selbst draus macht. Viele benehmen sich selbst wie die letzten Kinder und merkens nicht.


----------



## Cyberflips (10. April 2008)

...weil Horde stinkt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


hehe


----------



## luXz (10. April 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> hab deswegen gewechselt



ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und untote sind einfach nur geil von der optik und sie vertreten mit ihrem getanze meine musikrichtung^^


----------



## Tribola93 (10. April 2008)

Weil der, der mich auf WoW gebracht hat auch Allianz spielte, und er mir ein Startkapital von 100g PreBC gab...

Hätte trotzdem nen Undead Rogue oder nen Stylischen Schwarzen Taurenkrieger nehmen sollen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahni (10. April 2008)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> Ich hab mir letztens bei buffed charactere die server angesehn und auf 90% ist mehr allianz als horde vertreten warum ist das so?



was heisst hier kleine kinder auf alli seite, absoluter humbug, ich hab schon sehr viele Hordler-Kids gesehen die meinen sie gehören einer dunklen Macht an und sind die absoulten Überflieger. Alles quatsch. Das ist nur ein Spiel^^, bei uns aufm Server(Allianz Seite) gibts viele Raidgilden da gibts kaum wen der unter 18 is, die meisten in meiner Gilde sind zwischen 20 und 45... Mir gefällt die Hordenseite einfach nicht, weil allein die Startgebiete pott hässlich sind und ich sags ganz offen und ehrlich - mir die Hordencharakter nicht symphatisch sind. Das hat letztendlich aber garantiert nichts mit Kiddy oder Erwachsenen Spieler zu tun...


----------



## Xxate (10. April 2008)

Naja eigtl is die allianz ja die böse seite immerhin haben die erstmal mit der horde gemeinsame sache gemacht und wollten sie dann hinterrücks ermorden (da fällt mir spontan jainas vater ein), die horde hingegen hatte nie etwas anderes vor als in ruhe zu leben und aben sich sogar freiwillig (!!) in Durotar angesiedelt - ich meine - es gibt ja wohl kaum nen toteren fleck als diesen in Aezeroth

Ich selber bin exalli und mittlerweile stolze horde. Warum ich damals alli gespielt habe? ganz einfach - meine freunde waren da. mittlerweile allerdings hasse ich diese fraktion, was dazu führt, dass ich jeden alli umkloppe den ich sehe, solange er in meiner lv range is (nein ich klopp nur ganz selten lowies zB wenn ich mich ma ausversehen verklickt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Achja ausserdem find ich, dass ide horde mehr style hat (Taurenkrieger, Undead rogue/warlock/priester) als die allianz (gnomschurken? Draeneijäger ?!)


----------



## atalante (10. April 2008)

Horde / Allianz gibt sich vom verhalten nicht viel, wobei 70% der hordler noch 70er pvp twinks sind weil die wartezeiten kürzer sind.

Also rein aus optischen gründen spiel ich auch allianz, mittlerweile zwar n 70er "Hordi" aber halt n Blutelf =) 

Aber wenn ma ernsthaft dauerhaft so n untoten spielt brrr...

ps: mehr stil =) ? blutelfen paladine, blutelfen (magie süchtige) schurken -.- also die chars die du da aufzählst haben ja schon stil, aber so der rest brrr ^^
und zu diesem die allies sind die bösen, joa genau du hättest auch gern den freundlichen ork von nebenan friedlich neben dir, der zwar deine frau, kinder und sonstigen
familienmitglieder in der luft zerfetzt hat, er war ja nur versklavt -.- ausrede ^^


----------



## Flatrian (10. April 2008)

Also wenn ich hier diese ganzen Antworten lese...

"EY LOL allys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ICH spiele HORDE !!!! muhahahaha xD"

Ich meine... Kann man nicht normal schreiben? Und... als ich 14 war, hab ich die 10 jährigen auch Kinder genannt und mich alls Jugendlich bezeichnet... Später wurd mir klar, unter 16 (bei manchen auch unter 18) sind alle Kinder und geben blöde Sprüche und sinnfreie Kommentare ab. Leider gibt es dort selten Ausnahmen...

An mir konnt man das super an dem Kleidungsstil sehen, den ich vor 6 Jahren hatte *lacht sich weg* Hätte ich da schon wow zocken können... Ich wäre wohl auch so einer geworden worüber sich nur beschwert wird *g*

lg


----------



## amokfrosch (10. April 2008)

> Hast du weder Skill noch Klasse, dann geh zur Allianz und machs mit Masse!



Hat die Geschichte doch schon oft gezeigt! Früher oder später haben Allianzen immer gesiegt - nur aufgrund der Masse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber zum Thema: Eigentlich wollt ich immer Horde spielen. Als ich mir das Spiel dann endlich mal gekauft hatte, haben mich meine Freunde aber zu ihrer Gilde gelotst. Und die ist natürlich wo? Allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun bleib ich da auch, solange ich noch ingame jemanden kenne. Da ich kein PvP spiele, ist es eh total lachs welche Fraktion ich nehme. Sehen beide recht bescheiden aus....


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (10. April 2008)

Was für ein sch... Thema. Also echt. Nix besseres zu tun, als in diesem Forum 1000 mal zu streiten, welche Fraktion besser ist....


----------



## Roxen (10. April 2008)

weil die horde zu gut ist und die allys verstärkung brauchen^^

also für die horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -sonixx- (10. April 2008)

ich spiele seit anfang an horde. die ally seite hat mich irgendwie nie gereizt. ich finde auch die horde chars irgendwie fantasievoller, keine einzige rasse der horde findet man im RL (bis auf die blutelfen die etwas menschliches an sich haben). wo gegen man ein teil der ally rassen (menschen, gnome, zwerge) irgendwie auch im RL findet. natürlich gibt es keine gnome oder zwerge im RL, es sind halt kleine menschen aber man könnte sie irgendwie dafür halten (nicht diskriminierend gemeint!).


----------



## Thranduilo (10. April 2008)

allianz stinkt


----------



## Méla23 (10. April 2008)

Hehe, zum thema allis sind iwie kindisch: Ich lauf mit meinem 70er zum Kochen skillen durch hilsbrad, als er(ca lvl 25 NE rogue(male natürlich, die sind ja so schön muskulös 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)) mich erblickt hat, musste er sofort sein./spucken /lol makro ca 15 mal drücken^^ 

DAS ist iwie typisch alli für mich...


----------



## Schlagetot (10. April 2008)

*_Sacra_* schrieb:


> lol, auf beiden Seiten 70% gimps/noobs/kiddies weil die meisten erfahrenen mittlerweile aufhören...
> 
> Das ist WoW, ist nicht umsonst als Kinderspiel verschrien.



Hmm, mein raid besteht zu 80% aus leuten die seit über 2 Jahren dabei sind, aufgehört hat keiner, im Gegenteil. Die anderen 20% sind deren Kinder und freunde. Die jammern nur nicht den ganzen tag blöde rumm
Und ja ihre Kinder sind teilweise 14 und heilen ssc und Co.


----------



## Dalaran (10. April 2008)

Das habe ich auch bei mir festgestellt... 1 mal WoW fand ich Horde scheie... naja hab natürlich soffort einen Zwerg genommen... mittlerweile kann ich die allianz nicht mehr sehen!


----------



## RazZerrR (10. April 2008)

Leunam-Nemesis schrieb:


> Was für ein sch... Thema. Also echt. Nix besseres zu tun, als in diesem Forum 1000 mal zu streiten, welche Fraktion besser ist....


lol? wir streiten net sondern wir diskutieren waum es so viele allys gibt


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (11. April 2008)

ich mag eigentlich allys nicht und die sehen meiner meinung auch hässlich auserdem spiele ich als hordler von anfang an und habe noch nie die seite gewechselt.... auch wenn auf meinem realmpool meistens die allys im bg gewinnen >.<


----------



## o0Miller0o (11. April 2008)

Also eines möchte ich mal loswerden... Ich sehe sehr oft Blutelfen schreien "Für die Horde". Ehrlichgesagt da kommt mir die Kotze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe schon auf Horde gespielt als es noch keine Blutelfen gab und ich muss sagen da war es noch viel besser. Unterhaltet euch mal mit nem Blutelfen Schurken o.Ä. *fg*.

Mein Main ist zwar inzwischen ein Gnom aber wenn ich auf Hordenseite spiele und ich diese halbnackten Blutelfen sehe die nix besseres zu tun haben als rumzuflamen kommts mir echt hoch. Horde war immer hässlig und wir fanden es toll und jetzt kommt da son Pack *würg*... 

Wenn ich mit meinem Hordler unterwegs bin würde ich lieber Blutelfen ganken als Allis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sikes (11. April 2008)

Kommt es nicht ein wenig auf die Leute drauf an, auf die man im Verlaufe des Spiels trifft? Ich für meinen Teil hab vor BC einen Allianz Menschen Krieger angefangen und den wegen zum Teil zu kindischen Verhaltens einiger Mitspieler aufgegeben und einen Hordler angefangen. War da jedoch sehr "überrascht", dass man sich dort im Allgemeinen Channe genauso wenig unterhalten konnte wie bei den Allis, da mein Kumpel doch meinte auf Hordenseite gibt es das eigentlich nicht. Jetzt zocke ich einen Draenei Warri und einen Blutelf Mage und finde Allis wie Hordis haben ihre "Kiddies". Ich denke aber, es gibt mehr Allis durch die meist genannten Gründe bei jüngeren: LotR, süss und knuddelig, Eltern...^^, Buchgestalten usw.


----------



## Nekramcruun (11. April 2008)

-sonixx- schrieb:


> ich spiele seit anfang an horde. die ally seite hat mich irgendwie nie gereizt. ich finde auch die horde chars irgendwie fantasievoller, keine einzige rasse der horde findet man im RL (bis auf die blutelfen die etwas menschliches an sich haben). wo gegen man ein teil der ally rassen (menschen, gnome, zwerge) irgendwie auch im RL findet. natürlich gibt es keine gnome oder zwerge im RL, es sind halt kleine menschen aber man könnte sie irgendwie dafür halten (nicht diskriminierend gemeint!).



also phantasievoll sagst du und spielst einen untoten?
ob man di emag oder nicht ist geschmackssache aber mit phantasie hat das von der optik nicht viel zu tun find ich.
geh mal auf den friedhof und buddel einen aus der da 2-3 monate liegt der sieht auch so aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ist also sicher näher am RL als die blutelfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber abgesehen davon find ich die horde rassen insgesamt auch ausgefallener die allis sind eher langweilig bis auf draenei die gefallen mir gut.

aber die besten sind und bleiben tauren.....tauren FTW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ares 1887 (11. April 2008)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> also die horde schlägt die allianz






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ca. 60% deiner Beiträge sind provokante Kommentare die du dir einfach mal sapren kannst.

_bin zwar meist net besser, aber gerade Du als Thread-ersteller solltest doch versuchen deinen Thread auf einem normalen Niveau zuhalten!_


Ansonsten ist meiner Meinung nach die ganze Atmosphäre auf Seiten der Allianz viel angenehmer als bei der Horde, finde die gebiete teilweise furchtbar... 

Trisfal ist mir zu Dunkel, Durator zu grell und Tauren spiele ich einfach aus prinzip nicht - Ich esse Fleisch, da kann ich doch net so`ne möchtegern Kuh spieln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  - Was ich mir natürlich anders vorstellen kann ist das spielen einer Blutelfe. Aber dann gibs direkt diese Kiddy-flames warum ich wie die restlichen 60% der Realm-Horde einen Blutelfen spiele. Und weshalb ich net bei meinem kacknap Ally-Char bleibe...


----------



## Waldmond (11. April 2008)

Gleich mal vorweg: Wenn man sich die WoW-Foren so durchliest wundert es mich nicht wenn WoW und andere vergleichbare Spiele so einen schlechten Ruf haben. Was ich sehr bedauerlich finde, da hier natürlich gleich mal alle über einen Kamm geschert werden. 

WoW ist für mich mehr als Ally oder Horde. Wer sich mit der Story beschäftigt und WoW in seiner Gesamtheit erleben möchte wird nicht drumrum kommen beide Seiten zu spielen. 
Die gute Seite ist für mich Horde/Ally und die böse Seite ist die Brennende Legion incl. Lich King.

Um das nie enden wollende und extrem nervende Thema um Ally/Horde auf den Punkt zu bringen: Idioten gibt es überall. In der eigenen Fraktion hält man sich diese schnell vom Leib, da man mit solchen nicht zusammenspielen will. Meist fliegen solche schnell aus der Gruppe und sind vergessen. Aus der Gegenfraktion kann man sich eben diese Idioten nicht so leicht vom Leib halten wenn man gerade gegankt wird (PvP) oder sie einem ständig den Questgeber vor der Nase umhauen (PvE). 

Daher finde ich den Fraktionsfaschismus sehr bedenklich der unter vielen Kindern und Halbstarken (18+) Ingame und in den Foren teilweise sehr ausgeprägt ist. Denen kann ich nur empfehlen sich mal „Die Welle“ (ISBN: 3473580082) durchzulesen.


----------



## HendrikWiking (11. April 2008)

> Tauren spiele ich einfach aus prinzip nicht - Ich esse Fleisch, da kann ich doch net so`ne möchtegern Kuh spieln.  -



Meine drei wichtigsten Chars sind Tauren (Krieger, Schamane und Druide); meine Tochter meint, da weiß ich wenigstens, warum mir Monster und Allies nachlaufen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - (in Wirklichkeit ist das Stunnen der Volksfähigkeit für nen Krieger oder Verstärkerschami schon mal ein nettes Extra... was soll ich beispielsweise mit Axt+5??? oder mit Manaabsaugen als Krieger???)

Tja, Kiddies gibt es da und dort und Abends in OG, mein Gott, da gibt es keine Sperrstunde für die öffentliche Dummheit. Und unsere Allies kloppen sich am Wegkreuz zu 20-25 mit Lowie-NPCs mit Level 60+. Egal. Gibt ja Freunde und Inzen und ... den Rest der Horde.


----------



## Ares 1887 (11. April 2008)

HendrikWiking schrieb:


> Meine drei wichtigsten Chars sind Tauren (Krieger, Schamane und Druide); meine Tochter meint, da weiß ich wenigstens, warum mir Monster und Allies nachlaufen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Natürlich ist die Volkseigenschaft des Tauren richtig Geil und nervt mich als Ally auch tierisch! Aber wie ich schon sagte, ich mag die net, Du ja schon. - Und jedem das seine!



HendrikWiking schrieb:


> Tja, Kiddies gibt es da und dort und Abends in OG, mein Gott, da gibt es keine Sperrstunde für die öffentliche Dummheit. Und unsere Allies kloppen sich am Wegkreuz zu 20-25 mit Lowie-NPCs mit Level 60+. Egal. Gibt ja Freunde und Inzen und ... den Rest der Horde.



So einen Flame kannst dir auch wunderbar sparen!


----------



## m1gu3l (11. April 2008)

tach zusammen,

ich habe vor gut über nem jahr mit WoW angefangen und auf dem Realm Echsenkessel 2 oder 3 chars bis plus 50 hochgezogen (Hordenseite). Hatte dan gute 3 monate pause wegen abi und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und habe dann erneut angefangen und mitm kumpel aufm Realm Blutkessel Allianz angefangen und bei 40 hatten wir einfach keinen bock mehr und haben letzte week wieder zurück zum echsenkessel gewechselt um wieder horde zu spielen.

Anfangs ging alles noch ganz gut und die ersten 20 lvl auf ally seite macht man da je eh alleine oder mit nem kumpel aber net mit rndm group und so. erste inze war dann dm mit 17 und da waren wir ganze 2 mal drinne und hatten beim ersten mal ne SUPER gruppe. beim 2. mal dann leider nur ne kiddie-flame-gruppe. Also weiter gelevelt und dann ab und zu in instanzen........ ich LIEBE Instanzen aber es brachte keinen spaß mit sich. In jeder Gruppe war entweder der tank zu dumm, der healer halb afk oder die DDs sind entweder vollkommen ausgeflippt und ham alles rausgehaun oder ham nix gemacht. ich hatte eine gute rndm gruppe auf ally seite und das war die erste. ich habe bis 45 alle instanzen besucht, die ich besuchen konnte und das war wirklich arm.

Jetzt auf echsenkessel mal einen tank angefangen (1. tank) und ich muss einfach sagen, dass die hordenspieler um einiges sozialer und hilfsbereiter udn kompetenter sind. 2 mal rf drinn gewesen und beim 1. mal direkt gesagt, dass ich im tanklen keien ahnung habe und das sie mir ruhig sagen sollen was ich falsch mache und ich gerne tipps annehme. Gesagt getan...... wir rf rein und dann hamse mir erklärt welche kombos am besten funzen etc. hat SUPER viel laune gemacht und kein wipe und healer hatte nie aggro. war mein persönlicher erfolg beim 1. mal tanken xD beim 2. mal lief das dann auch ganz gut und gruppe war auch wieder richtig nett.
Ich muss sagen danke an die verständlichen spieler im game, die auch auf nups wie mich rücksicht nehmen :>

Natürlich kann man jetzt nicht sagen, dass es nru top hordis gibt und nur spasten bei den allys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 idioten gibt es mit sicherheit auf beiden seiten. wenn ihr euch ein bild von hordenflame antun wollt, dann érstellt doch einfach mal nen char und geht mal ins brachland und lauscht dem lustigen flame chat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die hordis werden mti sicherheit wissen, was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles in allem kann ich von meiner Position her sagen, dass ich mich auf Hordenseite wohler fühle und ich die community um diese fraktion nette rund hilfsbereiter empfinde.

so loooooong....... FOR THE HORDE


----------



## Caveman1979 (11. April 2008)

m1gu3l schrieb:


> tach zusammen,
> 
> ich habe vor gut über nem jahr mit WoW angefangen und auf dem Realm Echsenkessel 2 oder 3 chars bis plus 50 hochgezogen (Hordenseite). Hatte dan gute 3 monate pause wegen abi und so
> 
> ...




da bin ich genau deiner Meinung fast das selbe erlebt!

Nun Horde forever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foran (12. April 2008)

Immer die Frage Alli oder Horde ich habe nun beide Fraktionen gespielt und muß sagen das Lvn auf Alli Seite ist leichter ich hatte bei der Horde bei gewissen Stufen Leerlauf und wusste nicht weiter selbst 70er wussten nicht wo man hin gehen muß um weiter zukommen. Außerdem gibt es nun mal auf beiden Seiten Leute die es lustig finden(PVP Server) Low Lv zu farmen ich finds schon ne Leistung Lv 20er mit nem 70er zu killen. Naja egal die meisten sind nun mal Allis weil sie lieber die Guten spielen. Ich für meinen Teil tu mich auf Horden Seite immer noch schwer ich weiß auch nicht warum fühlt sich irgendwie komisch an^^. Und zu BG es ist sehr Realm abhängig hab ich das Gefühl der eine Realm ist im BG sehr schlecht da es da aber meist kaum Hordler gibt hat man da nun mal mehr Allis und da ist es für die Horde nun mal leichter. Es hat sich aber gebessert ich habe gemerkt das sich die BGs sehr ausgeglichen haben wenn ich nun WS Arathi oder Auge auf Alli Seite mit Randoms gemacht habe war es doch sehr ausgeglichen und Alterac hat schon einige male die Horde gewonnen.
Aber um ein Fazit zu ziehen Deppen gibt es auf beiden Seiten das ist normal und ich will mich nicht auf eine wer hat den Längsten Diskussion einlassen das bringt eh nix.


----------



## Sienna (12. April 2008)

Ich denke es hängt von:
der Leichtigkeit, der bevorzugten Einstellung (gut oder böse), dem Interesse von Warcraft (jeder der es gespielt hat hat einen Lieblingshelden oder ein Volk dem er gerne angehören würde) und den visullen Vorlieben ab (wobei bei der Horde ja die Blutelfen sind^^)
ab.
mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teh_jack (12. April 2008)

Also ich vermute, dass es daran liegt, dass der Grossteil der Spieler mit Allianz anfaengt,
aus folgenden Gruenden:
- Die Welt der Menschen ist mehr so das was man sich vorstellt wenn man an die Warcraft-Welt denkt
- Vieles sieht "schoener" aus
- Es ist die "gute" Fraktion
- Die Rassen sind vielen sympatischer
(das ist was ich vermute)

Ich habe auch mit einem Zwerg angefangen, weil Zwerge meiner Meinung nach die coolsten
Fantasy Wesen sind (und das sehen glaub ich viele Aehnlich). Danach habe ich einen
Nachtelfen gespielt, weil ich Druide sein wollte.
Nach einer laengeren Pause habe ich dann einen Blutelfen Magier anfangen, den ich seit dem
auch als meinen Mainchar auf Terrordar spiele.
Blutelf habe ich einerseits gewaehlt, weil ich es fuer Magier am geeignetsen finde und
(ja ich steh dazu) weil ich finde das die gesamte Blutelfen Kultur einfach ziemlich cool aussieht!

Ich hab ausserdem das gefuehl, dass die Horde oft (vorallem unter Level) in BG's usw domeniert
(zumind auf meinem Server). Das wuerde ich mal an den gleichen Gruenden festmachen, da ich
denke, dass viele Leute halt mit Allianz anfangen und spaeter zur Horde kommen um mal
"was anderes" zu sehen und damit natuerlich auch schon eine gewisse Spielerfahrung mitbringen!


----------



## Marlixon (12. April 2008)

Gute Seite, euch ist klar, dass die Horde die gute Seite repräsentiert, und Allianzer die bösen sind, wenn man der WC/WoW Geschichte strickt folgt.


----------



## Axido (12. April 2008)

Diechillkroete schrieb:


> und spielt bestimmt en nachtelf schurken!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wenn man die signatur betrachtet, haste mit nachtelf schon recht xD
mal zum thema:
sehe das auch so, dass bei der allianz einfach mehr kinder spielen und in denen ja der großteil der spielerschaft liegt (kann man nix gegen tun, tja)
ich spiel lieber horde, weil die nicht so konventionell aussehen
und entgegen allen urteilen, die man sich bildet, wenn man keine ahnung von der geschichte hat, ist die horde anteilmäßig auch kultivierter und netter als die allianz (weniger kiddies eben)
ich denke mal, dass sich das auch nicht ändert. die netten spieler sind angepisst von der allianz und gehen zur horde, die kleinen kiddies werden vll im laufe des spiels erwachsener, sind dann auch angepisst von den anderen und gehen ebenfalls zur horde....oder aber es entwickelt sich ein trend, mit der "bösen" seite zu beginnen, dann ham wir die kiddies am hals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: wenn man sich auch schon den threat hier ansieht, merkt man, dass die meisten antworten von hordeseite kommen, obwohls ja mehr allies gibt. lässt sich wohl drauf zurückführen, dass sich die allianzler nicht für sowas interessieren


----------



## Mindista (12. April 2008)

mir wars relativ egal, wer im spiel die gute seite, wäre die böse seite repräsentiert.

meine RL-freunde, die mich zum spiel überredet haben, spielen allies, also spiele ich auch allie.

des ganze blabla von wegen gut, böse, niedlich, cool, style, etc trifft auf mich null zu.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (12. April 2008)

ich zock ally weil mein kumpel auch ally zockt[e], jetz nimmer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
will auch horde zocken habe aber nicht den nerv mir noch einen 70er hochzuspieln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg


----------



## Monsterwarri (12. April 2008)

Tarlix schrieb:


> öhm.., die Orcs hatten sich kurzzeitig mit der brennenden Legion verbündet, haben die Draenei fast ausgerottet, haben Azeroth gestürmt, haben SW geplättet, wollten Lordaeron vernichten, haben durch Mannoroth Cenarius getötet, und das ist für dich weniger als dass, was die Menschen getan haben?^^
> Nein, ich denke schon das die Orcs eine schwere Vergangenheit haben, von denen sich die jetzigen Orcs versuchen müssen zu distanzieren.



Ja aber da standen sie und Grom Hellscram unter einen Bann woraus ja dann die Höllenorcs enstanden.
Sie sind wirklich nicht mit den "lieben" und "braven" Orks von heute zu vergleichen ^^


----------



## arakhir (12. April 2008)

Ich persönlich habe das Gefühl, das sich diese Aufteilung immer mehr verschiebt, seit BC über die Ladentische geht. Zum einen denke ich kommt das daher, dass viele Allianz-Spieler beschlossen haben (hauptsächlich wohl aus PvP Gründen) zur Hordeseite wechseln.
Zum Anderen behaupte ich einfach mal, dass viele Neuankömmlinge im Spiel sich für Blutelfen entscheiden, anstatt für Nachtelfen, Menschen o.ä., die ja nicht wirklich so machtgeil (wie sie nach Story sind), sondern eigtl ja ganz lieb aussehen.
Über Kinderverteilung etc. will ich hier nicht reden, sowas kommt immer auf die Umgebung des einzelnen Spielers ingame an.

Ach ja, ich bin 15 ( also wahrscheinlich ein Kiddy in den Augen der Meisten von euch) und spiele UD Krieger.

Wer mich flamen will solls tun, ich back mir davon Eis.


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (12. April 2008)

Irgendwie müßig darüber zu diskutieren oder nid?

Eines fand ich nur ziehmlich lustig. Gestern Abend, Tatort Antonidas auf der Sonnenbrunneninsel, trug sich folgendes zu...

Ich war mit meinem Hexer (jaja, ein hässlicher Untoter, wie kann ich nur....) dort auf der Insel unterwegs. Obwohl Antonidas ein PvE Server ist kam es hier und da doch zu PvP Begegnungen. Wechselseitiger Erfolg auf beiden Fraktionen.
Irgendwann verlor ich die Lust am PvP und setzte mich im 2. Haus direkt neben die Arkanwache. KEIN anwählbarer NPC in Klickreichweite.
Und was dann kam fand ich doch recht belustigend. Es fühlten sich mehr als 30 Allys animiert mich unbedingt auf biegen und brechen in dem Haus, direkt neben der Arkanwache anzugreifen.
Ende vom Lied für die Allys war natürlich ein sicherer Tod durch die Arkanwache, ich wurde mein PvP nicht los weil ständig irgendwelche grenzdebilen Kreaturen meinten mich angreifen zu müssen.

Nochmals, mit Betonung, ich habe mich <<<weit>>> weg von jeglichen anklickbaren NPC's gesetzt. Ich wollte nur mein PvP auslaufen lassen und dann weiterquesten.

30 Minuten später wurde ich von einem GM dazu befragt. Der ganze Sachverhalt wurde geschildert und geprüft. Und was kam raus? Jeder der Allys hatte selber schuld an seinem Tod. Es gab keinen ersichtlichen Grund dazu mich angreifen zu müssen!

Sicherlich wird man das auch schon umgekehrt erlebt haben, aber die Hordler die es an diesem Abend aus unwissenheit mit einem Ally versucht hatten und den sicheren Tod fanden haben KEIN Ticket geschrieben und haben es nach einem Tod auch gelassen.

Überleg gerade ob man das an einem belebten Samstag Abend wie heute nochmal versuchen sollte.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (12. April 2008)

vsserver unterschiedlich -.-


----------



## Panoram (13. April 2008)

Also versuchen wir es mal in ein zusammene Fassung aller user hier sehen.

Warum Spielen mehr Wow Spieler Die Allianz?

Erklärung.

Zum ersten viele der Wow spieler kennen nicht die Geschichte der Warcraft welt. Weil Wenn sie sie kennen würden , würden sie wissen das die Horde Garnicht böse ist. 

Zweitens. Viele Kinder und auch Jugendliche sehen in der Allianz ihren Helden aus spiele Bücher und Filme. Man Könnte sagen das Blizzard mit absicht der Allianz im spiel so ein Glanz geben hat. grund dafür wer einfach um diese Bedürfnisse sein held wiederspiegeln zu können , damit auch tuen.


Warum sehen die Hordler in der allianz nur kiddy gammer oder leute die kein plan haben?

es liegt in der auffassung jeden einzelnen, in erster line wenn man genau hin schaut findet man solche kiddy auf jeder seite. Aber wenn man es genau nimmt ist es logisch das auf der allianz es mehr auffällt das die allianz ja auch mehr spieler hat.

Auch ist es falsch wie viele behaupten das die allianz denn easy button hat. dennauch hier ist es wieder logisch , denn wer mehr spieler hat erreicht auch mehr und die allys haben halb mehr spieler.


schluss entlich eine tip : wenn ihr neulinge seit (newbis) dann schaut nicht auf das aussehen  der chara umbedingt  sonder seit so fair und joint die schwächer seite denn die beiden fraktionen können eigentlich alles das selbe. was ihr aber schluss entlich spielen wollt obliegt euch denn das spiel soll ja immer noch spass  machen.



mfg
panoram  


-----------------------------------------------------
com to the darksite we have cookie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kescho (13. April 2008)

ally sind masse dafür haben hordis klasse nech ^^ 
aba ich find das auch manchmal auf servern schlimm zu sehn 90% ally aba dafür gibs dann kaum welche auf 70 wir hordis sind weniger weil wir nich 1000 twinks haben sobald einer 70 is ...nie vergessen allys auf 70 zu kommen is kein kunststück aba dann auch mit t6/s3 rumlaufen das können eben nur wir 

für die horde muhahahaha


----------



## Zerleena (13. April 2008)

naja manche gehn auch einfach nur zur Allianz weil sie entweder zahlenmäßig überlegen ist (toller Grund) oder weil die Bekannten (Schulfreunde, Arbeitskollege usw.) Allianz spielen. Ganz besonders gern hab ich solche "Winner Team Joiner" die immer nur dahingehen wo es besser aussieht. Klasse charakterstarke Typen, die ihr Fähnchen nach dem ingame Wind hängen. Horde ist unbestritten unterbesetzt. Masse statt Klasse triffts auch manchmal. Viele Spieler aber auch viele Twinks die da rumlaufen. Nicht dass Hordler keine Twinks hätten aber halt nich soviele wie bei der Allianzseite. Ich verwende oft Census+ und man kann unschwer erkennen dass die Allianz dominiert. Horde ist doch auch was feines, aber wie gesagt viele kennen sich gar nicht damit aus, kennen nix, was vor WoW war und selbst WoW nur deshalb spielen weils viele tun. Automatisch sind die Hordler die Fieslinge und die Allianz die Gralshüter des Guten (naja, wers glaubt). Ok, vielleicht war das in Warcraft I & 2 noch der Fall, wo man noch so ne schöne Schwarzweiß-Welt hatte (Orcs böse, Menschen gut) und noch nicht so komplex wurde wie in WC3 wo auch die "Bösen" humanere Züge annahmen und sich sogar mit dem "Feind" verbündet haben weil sie merkten dass man vereint gegen ein großes Böses besser kommt als einzeln (wie war das gleich mit nem einzelnen Zweig und einem Bündel Zweige) und die so guten lieben Menschen ihresgleichen töten und eine Stadt (Stratholme) zerstören nur um die Seuche auszumerzen. Worum es geht, das Schwarzweiß Design aus Warcraft I+II gibts hier nicht mehr, es gibt keine ultimativen Bösen oder Guten sondern mehrere Rassen die mit(gegen)einander existieren mit all ihren Problemen und Eigenarten. Und ja Kiddies gibts auf jeder Seite. Ich kenn den Brachland Chat nur allzugut der bei mir dann einfach ignoriert wurde.


----------



## akir (13. April 2008)

Das die horde nicht "böser" als die allianz ist sollte ja bekannt sein. Sie sind halt nicht auf seite der menschen. Mit dennen sich die meisten allianzspieler assozieren. 
lieber ein strahlender und gefeierter held als ein unhold.

das mehr jugendliche (sage das bewußt) allianz spielen ist gut möglich.
aber ich für meinen teil behaupte das hat nichts mit skill oder benehmen zu tun.

wichtigste zum schluß: nur ein toter ally ist ein guter ally  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theralk (13. April 2008)

Hab mir net alles durchgelesen, und ich denke das tuen auch net alle. daher ist es nicht schlimm wenn ich mich hier vieleicht teiweise zum X. mal wiederhole  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .  Mir ist das auch schon aufgefallen, das es mehr Ally als Horde gibt. Zumindestens auf den Normalen Servern. auf PvP-Servern gibts meist mehr Hordler. 

Was kann man darauß schließen? 

Denke es stimmt wirklich, dass bei den Allys der Altersdurchschnitt viel geringer ist. Und Viele junge Leute wollen einen Helden wie aus her der Ringe oder ähnlichen Filmen. Da es bei den Filmen meist (immer?) die "Allianz" die Guten verkörpert, ist es nicht verwunderlich, das viele Allianz wählt. Viele wollen auch einen gutaussehende oder süßen Char haben. Seit es bei Horde die Blutelfen gibt, entscheiden sich sicher auch mehr für die horde. Wenn ich dann z.B. Blutelfen Schurken sehe denke ich bestätigt dies meine Theorie, das viele es wegen dem "guten" "normalen "nicht bösen" Aussehen machen. Weil, mal ehrlich, Manadurst bringt nicht wirklich was wenn man schurke ist. und die erhöhten Magiewiederstände sind net wirklich bedeutend meine Meinung nach.

Auch denke ich das viele jüngere Spieler eher das PvP meiden, bzw es frustrierend finden beim Questen gekillt zu werden. daher sind net so viele Allys auf PvP-Servern.

Oder: Allys sind einfach zu feige, eitel und naiv (sie glauben immer noch an das gute im Menschen) ;-)


----------



## Grimnyr (13. April 2008)

weil ich in jedem Spiel einen Zwerg spiele!

und bei WOW sond Zwerge bekanndlich auf Alliseite, wenns auf der Seite der horde wären, dann würde ich genauso einen spielen, total egal...


----------



## SixNight (13. April 2008)

Horde Riecht das merkt man schon mit dem öffnen der Packung xD


----------



## Kite-X (13. April 2008)

Was mir aufgefallen ist. Wenn ich mit meinem Tauren in OG stehe alle halbe h Mal nen Goldspam.
Wechsele ich aber auf mein Gnom alle 15minuten nen Spam.

Die werden ja wohl auch wissen wo sie am besten Geld machen können, nämlich bei den Kiddies die zu Mama hinrennen ich möchte mir 1000g kaufen gibst du mir mal deine Visa Karte.


Im Endgame Content habe ich nie auch nur ein Kiddie gesehen. Mein BT/MH Raid nur 20+
SSC/TK 20+

Und ich spiele Horde nur im Endgame.

Kiddies bevorzugen eher PVP Noob Bamm CS Style DMG mit Imba N811 Hunters oder Rouge.


----------



## DaliLuisRigo (13. April 2008)

Auf Festung der Stürme sind mehr Hordler,ich bin auf Alliseite.
Im AllgemeinChat wird immer über die blödenblöden Blutelfpala-Kiddies geschimpft.
Auf Blutkessel war ich Horde,da wurde über die blödenblöden Allikiddies geschimpft.

Rein provokativ geh ich noch nen Schritt weiter und sage,das sogar die Klassenwahl und deren Skillung zeigt,wer ein kleiner Junge is.
Und wer PvP macht is eh ein Kiddie.
Und wer zu anderen Kiddie sagt ist selbst ein Kiddie.

Warum es mehr Allis auf den Servern gibt?
Weil es bei 2 Parteien mehr auf einer Seite geben sollte,alles andere wäre unlogisch


----------



## Dominanz (13. April 2008)

crizbee schrieb:


> weil die horde hässliche,bösartige, gehörnte, bocksbeinige, bucklige
> döggische unholde sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



and thats why i play horde


----------



## Scofield-junior (13. April 2008)

ich mag die gebiete der horde beim lvln einfach nicht. Alles so karg und düster das kackt an.
Aber bgs werden die allianzler einfach nie kapieren. wir sind zu dumm dafür.


----------



## Askalel (13. April 2008)

ich denk einfach dass pre BC die optik der horde niemandem getaugt hat. inzwischen gibt es ja n haufen blutelfen und auch mehr hordler. es stimmt aber auch dass viele denken die horde sei böse und sie wären der held wenn sie ally spielen (was totaler schwachsinn is weil nur die blutelfen mist gebaut haben und die ham sich ja in patch 2.4 geschlossen der offensive der zerschmetterten sonne angeschlossen)


----------



## .#'WodkaJin' (13. April 2008)

Nur ma so ne Frage:
sry Leute aber ich weiß ohne Witz nicht wo ich mir die ganzen Realms anschauen kann und etc.. ?
plz sry help


----------



## Askalel (13. April 2008)

Kite-X schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist. Wenn ich mit meinem Tauren in OG stehe alle halbe h Mal nen Goldspam.
> Wechsele ich aber auf mein Gnom alle 15minuten nen Spam.
> 
> Die werden ja wohl auch wissen wo sie am besten Geld machen können, nämlich bei den Kiddies die zu Mama hinrennen ich möchte mir 1000g kaufen gibst du mir mal deine Visa Karte.
> ...



liegt wohl daran dass viele kiddies einfach ned die zeit zum spielen ham (bin ja selber erst 15, weiß also wovon ich red)


----------



## RED DEVIL (13. April 2008)

Vor knapp 2 jahren fing ich mit Ally an ,hab mich aber letzten Sommer für die Horde entschieden.Der Grund ist einfach,die Horde stellt eine Aussenseiterfraktion dar,die auch nur um ihre Daseinsberechtigung kämpfen aber wegen ihres Aussehens,ihren Einstellungen und Lebensweisen von der sogenannten normalen Gesellschaft verachtet werden.Was nicht in das Schema des guten Bürgers passt wir gnadenlos verfolgt und gehasst.Sozusagen wie im richtigen Leben ,Aussenseiter haben immer mit unbegründeten Vorurteilen zu kämpfen ,die der sogenannte gute(immer schön angepasste)Spiesser nicht Erkennen will oder kann.
Daher bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen das die Horde besser zu mir passt ,also ne Fraktion die man mit den eigenen Ansichten auch vertreten kann.Eine gewisse Indentifikation mit seinem alter Ego sollte man schon haben um wirklich in die Welt von Wow eintauchen zu können.

Und ich denke das viele ihre persönlichen Verhaltensweisen und Lebenseinstellungen mit der jeweiligen Fraktion zum ausdruck bringen ,ob nun Bewußt oder Unbewußt.Das soll jetzt nicht heissen das alle Allyspieler nur intolerante  Spiesser sind ,allein das alle Spieler irgendwo ne Aussenseiterrolle in der Gesellschaft darstellen würde das wiederlegen,aber 
innerhalb der Zockergemeinschaft gibts eben auch grosse Unterschiede.

Fazit:Für die Horde ist die Allianz das Böse und für die Allianz ist die Horde eben das Böse.Und bei der Horde gibts genausoviele Kiddis oder Spieler die sich so verhalten.

Möglicherweise is das alles Müll was ich hier geschrieben hab,sollten halt nur mal paar Gedankenansätze dazu sein^^


----------



## Morcan (13. April 2008)

RED schrieb:


> Fazit:Für die Horde ist die Allianz das Böse und für die Allianz ist die Horde eben das Böse.Und bei der Horde gibts genausoviele Kiddis oder Spieler die sich so verhalten.



Meine Worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gut und Böse sind letztendlich ne Auslegungssache


----------



## zificult (13. April 2008)

1. DIE HORDE SIND NICHT DIE BÖSEN UND AUCH NICHT DIE GUTEN!
 DAS SELBE GILT FÜR DIE ALLIANZ
2. Warum mehr Leute Allianz als Horde spielen verstehe ich eigentlich auch nicht. Vielleicht gibt es halt zu viele Menschen die denken das die Horde das Böse ist....


----------



## Grimnyr (13. April 2008)

Ich bin sowieso dafür das eine dritte Fraktion eingeführt werden sollte... nämlich die Fraktion der Zwerge!

Was interessiert uns die Allianz oder die Horde !?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExoHunter (13. April 2008)

Ich spiele Horde, weil auf der Hordenseite einfach noch Leute sind, die auch alleine was zu zustandebringen, und nicht wie die Allianz nur in Gruppen spielen.

Trotzdem gefallen mir die Charaktere (Aussehen), die Starter-Levelgebiete (Wald von Elwynn, Redridgegebirge und Duskwood) und die Städte wie Stormwind besser als die Gegenstücke bei der Horde.


----------



## Swifity (13. April 2008)

Murloc92 schrieb:


> weil alle kleinen kinder allys zocken (weil sie die Horde hässlich finden)



ich wette die 92 in deinem namen ist dein jahrgang.^^

@topic

Man kann nicht sagen auf welcher Seite das Durchschnittsalter geringer ist. Auf der Allyseite wird über Hordenkiddies geflucht und umgekehrt. Weil es sie auf beiden Seiten gibt.
Zudem würde ich sagen, dass die jüngere Generation mehr auf Horde gehen, weil sie böser und blutdrünstiger aussehen und denken: iiih gnome so klein, die sind bestimmt schwach.
oder so....
Man kann auf beiden Seiten spielen und man sieht überall Kiddies. Doch man kann ihnen aus dem Weg gehen^^


----------



## XolZo (13. April 2008)

o.O immer dieses mehr kinder gelaabere ... ehm sin solche spiele net genauso für jüngere wie für ältere leute gemacht?


----------



## Struppistrap (13. April 2008)

kommt mir das nur so vor, oder ist die Horde zumindest in diesem Thread mal wieder sehr aktiv wenns darum geht, die Allianz schlecht zu reden?^^


----------



## Assari (13. April 2008)

Murloc92 schrieb:


> weil alle kleinen kinder allys zocken (weil sie die Horde hässlich finden)



/sign

Nur dumm ist (xDD) Das Ally immer verliert!


----------



## Kaletrix (13. April 2008)

Assari schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Nur dumm ist (xDD) Das Ally immer verliert!




/sign 

spiele einen ally auf wrathbringer und einen hordler auf theradras (raserei) und dort is es halt so , dass mittags horde im bg immer gewinnt und am abend(ab 22uhr^^) immer ally ... ich spiele also mittags immer horde und abends ally , wobei ally immer öfters auch am abend verliert


----------



## Swifity (13. April 2008)

Ach nur kurz. Gerade eben vor SS. DIESE ALLY KIDDIES ALTER EY. MÜSSEN IMMER LOWIES GANKEN :'( :'(


ahja und es waren 4 70er
ja es waren 70er das sieht man am equip. zum teil sogar S2
und ja auch die Katze war 70, weil sie sich danach wieder zum tauren gemacht hat^^


----------



## Finalbreath (13. April 2008)

Need Reroll meinen Undead Rogue als Mensch :/ Wachsamkeit is einfach zu imba im PVP und der 1% crit mit swords und maces is im pve auch net zu verachten...


----------



## Freddykusy (13. April 2008)

Naja ich verstehe es auch nicht warum es mehr Ally-Spieler gibt als Horde-Spieler , habe selber 2 60er Allys.
Dann habe ich einmal ein Hordechar angefangen jetzt sind es 4 70er auf der dunkelen seite.

Ich finde es auf Hordeseite alleine von den questen her schon viel interresanter (bringt mir den Kopf von dem und dem) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und auf Ally-Seite (kuschel mit dem Eber und flücke ein Blatt von den Baum) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bma (13. April 2008)

> weil alle kleinen kinder allys zocken



/sign ende aus


----------



## Swifity (13. April 2008)

Diese kleinen Kinder Flames von der Horden Seite.... ich wette das alter von diesen Leuten ist -16 
Die die älter sind, sollten sich über ihr geistiges Alter sorgen machen


----------



## Kennyxd (13. April 2008)

Thoosa schrieb:


> Mir gefällt einfach die optische Seite der Horde nicht. Ob das nun unbedingt etwas mit kleinen Kindern zu tun hat, sei einmal dahingestellt..



sehe ich genauso, als kleines kind würde ich mich nicht mehr bezeichnen...
ich schau mir meine chars gerne an und die kleidung muss gut aussehen sonst zieh ich sie gar nicht an, char entwicklung inklusive design ist für mich das ziel des spiels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## general_chang (13. April 2008)

Also ich spiele Horde hab aber auch Ally gespielt. Denke mal das es mehr Allys gibt, weil sich mehr Leute mit Menschen Elfen und Zwergen idenifizieren können. Es ist ja normalerweise das klassische Gut und Böse Gefüge - Menschen, Zwerge, Elfen gut - Orks, Untote Trolle böse. 

Es ist dann halt wohl auch so dass dann auch andere auf die jeweilige Seite gezogen werden wenn man an die Situation denkt: 3 Leute aus deinen Freundeskreis haben sich WOW gekauft und du kaufst es dir 2 Monate später. Dann wollt ihr vielleicht zusammenspielen und deine Kollegen haben schon nen Level 30 Char auf der Ally Seite und obwohl du nen Hordler bevorzugt hättest, fängst du auch mit Ally an. Da Allys meiner Meinung nach von eher jüngeren Publikum mehr gespielt wird kommt diese  Situation auch eher in Klassen und so vor, wo halt mehr Leute das Spiel kaufen. Da die die Käuferschaft eher in dem Altersbreich liegt denke ich kommt es halt zustande dass es sehr viele Allys gibt. Und wo viel Masse ist, gibt es halt weniger Klasse und deshalb gewinnt die Horde wahrscheinlich eher nenn BG


----------



## BlackWodka (13. April 2008)

general_chang schrieb:


> Also ich spiele Horde hab aber auch Ally gespielt. Denke mal das es mehr Allys gibt, weil sich mehr Leute mit Menschen Elfen und Zwergen idenifizieren können. Es ist ja normalerweise das klassische Gut und Böse Gefüge - Menschen, Zwerge, Elfen gut - Orks, Untote Trolle böse.
> 
> Es ist dann halt wohl auch so dass dann auch andere auf die jeweilige Seite gezogen werden wenn man an die Situation denkt: 3 Leute aus deinen Freundeskreis haben sich WOW gekauft und du kaufst es dir 2 Monate später. Dann wollt ihr vielleicht zusammenspielen und deine Kollegen haben schon nen Level 30 Char auf der Ally Seite und obwohl du nen Hordler bevorzugt hättest, fängst du auch mit Ally an. Da Allys meiner Meinung nach von eher jüngeren Publikum mehr gespielt wird kommt diese  Situation auch eher in Klassen und so vor, wo halt mehr Leute das Spiel kaufen. Da die die Käuferschaft eher in dem Altersbreich liegt denke ich kommt es halt zustande dass es sehr viele Allys gibt. Und wo viel Masse ist, gibt es halt weniger Klasse und deshalb gewinnt die Horde wahrscheinlich eher nenn BG






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  da stimm ich mal zu!
ich spiel die horde weil es mir einfach gefällt! die dürren menschen/nachtelfen oder die kleinen fetten hässlichen gnome/zwerge gefallen mir einfach nicht! so ein imba t6 taure/orc sieht einfach imposanter aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
es gibt leider auf beiden seiten kiddies welche man gezielt auf ignore setzt... von mir aus sollte die altersgrenze sowieso angehoben werden!


----------



## Ekkaia (13. April 2008)

Trotz der Gefahr der Horde recht zu geben : 

Also ich bin ein U18 Spieler und mein Main ist eine dürre schöne Nachtelfen Jägerin   

Ich bin allerdings weder wegen der Optik Ally noch weil ich unbedingt  auf der guten Seite sein will. Bei mir wars einfach so das ich also Hordler nur ... sagen wir es mal sanft... Unsympaten getroffen habe 

Jetzt weiß ich das ich damals ziemliches Pech hatte (ich kenne mitlerweile auch viele nett Hordler) aber ich wechsel nichtmehr auf Horde um, ich wüsste auch nicht wirklich warum die Allianz ist nicht soo schlecht und defnitv viel besser als ihr Ruf.  (ausserdem kann ich ja mit den ganzen anderen kiddis ne krabbelgruppe aufmachen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Raheema (13. April 2008)

also ich Spiel auch ally aber weli meine freunde in Geschwister auch ally spielen und ich hab gestern eine 52 Priesterin mit Robe von Arugal 


HALLLO die is für LVL 20 STUMPF 


aber horde find ich auch ganz ok


und weil ich schon einen 30 Mage hatte bei meinen bruder aber bei ally sind wirklich immer diese S....... Kinder 



das sind doch alle F-otzen (für die es nicht s wissen das heist nich das was ihr dachtet sondern Fluglotzen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Swifity (13. April 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> also ich Spiel auch ally aber weli meine freunde in Geschwister auch ally spielen und ich hab gestern eine 52 Priesterin mit Robe von Arugal
> HALLLO die is für LVL 20 STUMPF
> aber horde find ich auch ganz ok




ehm... tut mir leid, aber kennst du satzzeichen?
ich verstehe deinen satz wirklich nicht.
ich denke du solltest andere nicht als scheiss kinder beschimpfen.... da du selber erst 12 bist


----------



## Raheema (13. April 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> also ich Spiel auch ally aber weli meine freunde in Geschwister auch ally spielen und ich hab gestern eine 52 Priesterin mit Robe von Arugal
> HALLLO die is für LVL 20 STUMPF
> aber horde find ich auch ganz ok
> und weil ich schon einen 30 Mage hatte bei meinen bruder aber bei ally sind wirklich immer diese S....... Kinder
> ...








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                                 ok na denn ^^


----------



## Flapp (13. April 2008)

Come to the Dark side... we have Cookies!


----------



## Neque neque (13. April 2008)

Schamll schrieb:


> weil viele leute die "gute" seite beforzugen also ich bin horde ^^
> PS: komm zur dunklen seite der macht



bin zwar alli, hab aber auch nen 70er blutelfmagier hochgelvlt... 

... und hab nen horden freund...

und deswegen /sign


----------



## tyrokz (14. April 2008)

die threat frage sollte eher lauten wieso gibt es mehr weißhaarige nachtelfen mit ein und den selben gesichtszügen  auf einem realm, als hodler auf allen realms??
weil die so ultra cool muskulös mit ihren oberkrass abnormal-gestalteten beinen/füßen aussehen.


----------



## commander_q3 (14. April 2008)

ich denke, dass viele bei ihrem ersten Char denken.. hmm... nehm ich mal nen Menschen-Krieger / Magier... da kann ich nix falsch machen.

Ich spiele Horde aus dem Grund, da ich die Allianzmodels entweder zu homoerotisch (Nachtelf), unförmig (Menschen), hässlich (Zwerge) und lächerlich (Gnome) fand. Ausserdem sieht ein Taurenkrieger zig-mal imposanter in T1 - T6-Rüstung auch als ein mickriger Mensch / Elf / Zwerg... naja ok... die Trolle sehen auch mickrig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PvP war nie der ausschlaggebende Punkt zumal ich mir bei meinem ersten Char keine Gedanken über PvP gemacht hab. Mittlerweile 4 70er Hordler später finde ich meine damalige Entscheidung gut und würde auch nie wechseln... sind halt zu mickrig die Allies... und die Draenei... omg nc


----------



## danny1702 (14. April 2008)

ich denke das liegt bei vielen spielern die sich in der fantasywelt bewegen an der literatur. 90% der fantasy bücher sind immer aus der seite des guten geschrieben, selbst drows wurden bei salvatore "gute". 
die leute die viele dieser bücher gelesen haben wählen dann eher unterbewusst die seite des "guten".
ich weiss auch nicht mehr warum  ich alli spiele, ein grosser grund wird gewesen sein das meine kumpels allis spielten als ich dazu gestossen bin. und da ich auch nur nachts spiele ist mir das mit dem alter ziemlich wurscht, da sind die sogenannten kiddies im bett! 

das alter spielt auch bestimmt eine rolle bei der char wahl, aber wenn ich einen meiner vorschreiber sehe, der schon in seiner antwort schreibt kommt und flammt mich, dann sieht man auch das alter nicht alles ist.

zu sagen das die horde immer pvp gewinnt ist auch falsch. a) kommt es auf den realmpool an b) auf die klasse der spieler, wenn unserer pvp stammgrp gegen eine hordestammgrp spielt ist es immer knapp und mal gewinnen die und mal wir. 

ne andere intersannte farge wäre bestimmt mal, sind alle bushido hörer bei der horde, weil se auch so toll, böse und gemein sein wollen wie der böse bushido??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turican (14. April 2008)

Schamll schrieb:


> weil viele leute die "gute" seite beforzugen also ich bin horde ^^
> PS: komm zur dunklen seite der macht



Horde ist nicht böse,informiert euch mal.


----------



## BadVoodoo (14. April 2008)

Taramur schrieb:


> Okay die Sache mit den "Kindern". Ein jüngerer Mensch sitzt also nun vor seinem Charakter-Erstellungsbildschirm, klickt einen Gnom an und denkt sich ooooccchhhh is der aber süß...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also dann müsste ja die Frauenquote auf Allyseite immens hoch sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tyrokz (14. April 2008)

BadVoodoo schrieb:


> also dann müsste ja die Frauenquote auf Allyseite immens hoch sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ud weibsn > all


----------



## Postman123 (14. April 2008)

Gewiß mag für manchen schlecht informierten bei der Wahl der Fraktion der Gedanke "Gut gegen Böse" mitschwingen - für den größten Teil der Spieler wird dies vermutlich aber eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen.

Wie sangen die Herren von Rammstein so treffend: "...der Mensch ist doch ein Augentier...". Und so zieht die schöne bunte Welt der Allianz eben mehr an, als die eher bodenständige, etwas tristere der Horde. Der Teddybärcharme eines Tauren oder der Stolz des Trolls als Angehörigem einer alten Hochkultur erschließt sich nun mal nicht jedem.

Seis drumm. Hauptsache, jeder hat seinen Spaß bei der Sache.


----------



## Lumpi667 (14. April 2008)

Menschen haben das beste Volkstalent im Spiel... 10% weniger Ruf farmen ist unbezahlbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reeth Caldason (14. April 2008)

Naja bei älteren Personen isses denke recht ausgeglichen ob allianz oder horde. ich persönlich mag auch beides (zu zeit horde).
doch genau was andre schon meinte die jüngeren (kiddis), naja es is eben n pc game da gibs auch kinder, mögen eben eher die "lieben" sein und wollen eben auch net so hässlig sein. und die meisten prols müssen auch son pussychar spielen. und naja frauen dacht ich auch immer aba irgendwie bestimmt die ausnahme die regel ne^^
lg reeth


----------



## Bzerka (14. April 2008)

Ich mußte schmunzeln bei Antworten wie Tot der Allianz...für die Horde!!!!1111einself...denn bei den Allis spielen ja nur Kiddies und dies aus Mündern von Personen die nichtmal 20 Jahre alt sind...ein Schelm wer meint,vielleicht seid ihr ja selbst die Kiddis die am lautesten schreien und es deshalb nicht mitbekommen das es solche auf beiden seiten gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    ich habe erst 2 Jahre Horde gespielt und nun allianz und es gibt keinen unterschied und mal ehrlich grade die coolen Kiddis lassen sich sicher nicht von strahlenden Rittern beindrucken sondern wollen eher böse und stark sein.(und tendieren somit zur Horde)


----------



## Domiel (14. April 2008)

Gallero schrieb:


> Na is doch logisch, die kleinen Bübchen wollen unbedingt Ritter sein und die bösen bösen grünen Monster (Orks)
> und die Skelletzombies (Untote), die doofen Kuhmänner (Tauren) und die blauen Froschmänner (Trolle)
> kapput hauen wolln!
> Und die Blutelfen sind einfach zu... verkehrtherum.
> ...



na klar.. mit so einer einstellung kann man auch gleich den pc ausmachen und sich die kino-fassung von herr der ringe anschauen, weil man eh nix anderes kennt im leben!


----------



## Enrico300 (14. April 2008)

Alces schrieb:


> also ich musste da gar nicht lange überlegen " For the Horde "


For the Horde ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....LOL !!!!!!


----------



## Deifffel (14. April 2008)

Also mir als Ally fällt nur auf, dass in den Ferien mehr Aktivität bei der  Horde ist als sonst im Jahr... 

Sind das dann die Eltern oder die Kids die in den Ferien mehr spielen dürfen?

Aber eine Frage hab ich noch... Horde gut und schön, aber wie hält ein Taure eine Waffe? So ohne Daumen?


----------



## JanR (14. April 2008)

ich hab damals nen alli gemacht weil ähhm ich weiß gar nich mehr so genau wieso war bestimmt nich so wichtig^^


Ich hab vorn paar tagen nen Troll angefangen 

viele mögen die trolle nich weil sie nich wie in anderen fantasy mmos oder büchern sind (also grob dumm groß und dick) sondern halt schlacksig und gechillt 

ich mag sie weil sie nich wie in anderen fatasy mmos oder büchern sin 


mfg euer Melfukór (ehemals anrike)


----------



## Kujon (14. April 2008)

hab schon von vielen die allianz spielen gehört:

- aber die sehen doch so schön aus
- oh die rüstung glänzt so schön
- allianz ist soooo edel

für mich nix, bekomme schon in silbermond augenkrebs und die blutelfen passen grad gar nicht zur Horde...

naja, aber lieber die schwulen blutelfen, als der komisch laufende tintenfisch XD

gnome finde ich cool, aber sind auch die einzigen von der allianz - früher wars besonders geil, bin mal durch die zangarmarschen einem gnom hinterher geritten und der typ ist alle zwei meter bei jeder pfütze vom mount abgestiegen :-)

mann, was hab ich gelacht^^


----------



## MiKlAtScH (14. April 2008)

mhm habe früher auch einma auf den server arygos einen alli gespielt^^aber habe dann die lust dran verloren.erste grund waren die kinder die jeden chat voll gespamt haben.man konnte nicht mal ordenlich sachen verkaufen ohne sinnlose kommentare zu bekommen zb was bistn du fürn kacknoob und verkauft schattenstoff für 35g blabla auch die grp suche konnte man knicken ma vom pvp abgesehen.habe mir dann paar horde chars angeschaut und bin bei shadow/heal priest hocken geblieben und ich bereue meine entscheidung nicht.aber wie schoneinma erwähnt wurde gibt es auch auf der hordenseite kinder aber im gegensatz zu den allis nur 2%.



p.s. for the horde kill some allis^^


----------



## Bala (14. April 2008)

Kujon schrieb:


> hab schon von vielen die allianz spielen gehört:
> 
> - aber die sehen doch so schön aus
> - oh die rüstung glänzt so schön
> - allianz ist soooo edel



für jeden sind andere dinge interessant.

jeder hat mir gesagt, spiel nen hordler hoch und du wirst deine ally-chars nie wieder spielen wollen.
so jetzt hab ich ne 70er horden-hexe welche verstaubt, da ich mich mit den leuten welche horde spielen nicht identifizieren kann...

und nein, ich bin älter als 25  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also das vorurteil, das allianz nur von "kindern" gespielt wird, kann ich nicht bestätigen, da ich leute kenne welche mit mir auf azshara spielen und ebenfalls älter sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (14. April 2008)

Weil die Mama net Erlaubt das die kleinen mit gruseligen Monstern spielen!



Kommt zur Dunklen Seite!





Für die Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bala (14. April 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Kommt zur Dunklen Seite!



we've the cookies.... is kla  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (14. April 2008)

also ich spiele horde und alle meine rl-bekannten auch. mag dran liegen das wir alle zwischen 25-30 jahre sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
irgendwie habe alle die auf hordenseite flamen nen grossen allichar und wollen als hordler mal richtig pvp rocken.. sie sind dann verwundert das sie auch als hordler verlieren weil sie ihr verwirrte bg spielweise beibehalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

flame on ^^


----------



## Smoke89 (14. April 2008)

hmm bei mir wars ganz einfach bei der Auswahl wollte einen Hexer spielen und mal ehrlich welcher Hexer hat gute Seiten? Oo


----------



## HendrikWiking (14. April 2008)

Ares schrieb:


> Natürlich ist die Volkseigenschaft des Tauren richtig Geil und nervt mich als Ally auch tierisch! Aber wie ich schon sagte, ich mag die net, Du ja schon. - Und jedem das seine!
> So einen Flame kannst dir auch wunderbar sparen!



Jedem das Seine, dem kann ich zustimmen. 

Flame? Welchen Flame (jedenfalls nicht mit Absicht)? Dass unsere Allies am Server sich Selbstbestätigung am Wegkreuz suchen (und unseren LowChars, Newbies und Twinks die Questgeber weghauen? - Eigentlich schon Belästigung)? - Das ist Tatsache, kein Flame. Oder dass sich etliche der eignen Hordemitglieder in OG aufführen? Auch Tatsache. Leicht feststellbar: Mach Dir nen Ork, lauf nach OG und stell Dich rein. That's it. Auch wenn es Dein erster Horde-Char sein sollte (Ork deswegen, weil Du dann nicht so weit nach OG hast).


----------



## Grimmrog (14. April 2008)

Ronas schrieb:


> hexer: gs,porten,blutpakt,viel dm, ss,verbannen,fear
> 
> magier:Kekse,Portale,Sheepen,viel dmg,Int Buff,Magie Verstärken/Dämpfen,mit AE beste Bombklasse,Als Arkanskilled verlangsamen für die bosse....
> 
> ...




k.a aber auf Tearar gibts mehr "Wilde"


----------



## ravenlor (14. April 2008)

Weil sie hässlich sind. Weil Blutelfen zu viel lila und rosa haben und die hässlichsten reittiere die es gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klar spielen viele kiddis ally chars, die sind schöner die Städte sind schöner, die müssen keine leichen essen, haben keine dicken hauer im maul, und schauen nicht aus wie hulk nach den dritten liffting LOL

Quatsch echt, es gibt immer ne gute und ne böse seite und die gute ist nun mal dir der Allys, obwohl was sie mit thrall angestellt haben ist alles andere als gut^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wir bekommen ja schon von klein an gesagt du musst ein guter mensch werden ergo was bleibt du solltes Allys spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wenn ihr im BG gewinnen wollt dann spielt hat wenn die kiddys schlafen müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamozz (14. April 2008)

Weil es bei der Horde keine Zwerge oder Gnome gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain_Chaos (14. April 2008)

ravenlor schrieb:


> Quatsch echt, es gibt immer ne gute und ne böse seite und die gute ist nun mal dir der Allys, obwohl was sie mit thrall angestellt haben ist alles andere als gut^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Spiel WC 3, dann weißt du, dass die Horde unter Thralls Führung nicht wirklich böse ist. Der Konflikt zwischen Horde und Allianz ist eher Tradition, als ein Kampf von Gut gegen Böse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bösen sind die Geißel und die Brennende Legion.


----------



## L.Shandro (14. April 2008)

Tss, jeder der sich mit der Geschichte von Warcraft auskennt weis das es weder ne Gute noch ne Böse Seite gibt, jedes Volk kämpft ums eigene überleben, mehr nich. (Was soll an den Menschen denn "gut" sein, die haben mehr Scheiße gebaut wie jedes andere Volk)
Ich denk mal die meisten zocken Allis weil man sich da besser mit seinem Char vergleichen kann.

Zock zwar selbst kein WoW mehr aber: FOR THE HORDE!


----------



## Magicdwarf (14. April 2008)

Hmmm... ich spiele fast nur Allianz-Chars... und da auch noch Zwerge...
Ich mag die einfach, warum auch immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich kann mich mit einem Zwergen besser identifizieren als mit einem Ork oder Tauren... is halt so.
Hat nix mit Kiddies oder sowas zu tun (bin 32)
Wenn ich WoW spiele, versetze ich mich in die Figur rein, und das fällt mir bei einem Zwerg oder Menschen leichter als bei einem Untoten, Ork oder Tauren.... Aber das mag jeder sehen wie er will.
Für mich ist es übrigens eher sekundär, welche Rasse man spielt, hauptsache man hat Spass am Char.
Ich sehe WoW als nettes Hobby nach der Arbeit, nicht als Lebenseinstellung. Und da mag ich einfach Spass haben, und wenn ich mit nem Kumpel in Karanos im Gasthaus sitze und wir uns schmutzige Witze an den Kopp werfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (er is auch Zwerg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und wir SPASS dran haben, is das doch okay, es stört niemanden, niemand wird beleidigt, geflamed oder sonstwie angegriffen... just for fun... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

just my 2 cents


----------



## Bignova (14. April 2008)

ich spiel mir zur zeit nen Gnom-hexer hoch(nur so zum testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ),aber mein main is untoter schurke,und ja es gibt auf Lordearon echt sauviel spieler die allys bevorzugen,leider  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bulltastic (14. April 2008)

Ich denke einfach das die Horde nicht in das Kindesbild hineinpasst und das dahher die Kinder mehr Allianz spielen da dort auch kleine süße Gestalten wie Gnome und zwerge vorhanden sind.


----------



## skafds (14. April 2008)

ICh weiß noch das ich damals in wc3 immer Untote gespielt habe und deswegen war klar was ich spielen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich denke mir vllt ist das so das mehr jüngere Spieler Allianz spielen, weil sie wc3 nicht mehr mitbekommen haben sondern eher im Kino Herr der Ringe geguckt haben (Menschen, elfen und Zwerge)

vllt liege ich auchf alsch aber ich denke schon das Herr der Ringe ne menge damit zu tun hat


----------



## hello2312 (14. April 2008)

Also ich denke Horde und Allianz tuen sich grundsätzlich, was Kiddies und Noobs angeht, nicht viel :-P

trotzdem muss ich sagen...

*Hordler sind einfach die besseren Menschen!

Für die Horde!*   ;-)


----------



## Gandalix (14. April 2008)

@ Bulldoz

Du sagst es, ganz genau!!!


----------



## RazZerrR (14. April 2008)

ich glaub das die kleinen kiddie angst vot untoten und orcs haben xD


----------



## Lafayette (14. April 2008)

Ich fasse mal zusammen: "....weil Kinder lieber teletubbies gucken und Gnome süß finden."


----------



## Gaahl/ Lordaeron (14. April 2008)

Bignova schrieb:


> ich spiel mir zur zeit nen Gnom-hexer hoch(nur so zum testen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Io genau, ganz deiner meinung!
Hab leider auch als Alli angefangen wegen der South Park Folge, (Mensch Warri) und relativ schnell gemerkt, dass das nix für mich ist und rüber auf Horde =)


----------



## Urengroll (14. April 2008)

Also ich gehe mal von mir aus. Ich bin relativ neu und ich habe Allianz gewählt, weil ich mich eher als guter(schlechter)Mensch sehe. Sage aber gleich dazu, das ich weder die Spiele voher kannte(WoW2/3) noch die Geschichte.
So also bin ich eingestiegen mit einem Test Account von 10 Tagen.
Da ich Elfen/Elben/Vuklcanier mag habe ich mir gedacht, machst du dir mal einen Elfen.
So dann muss man ja erstmal durchsteigen, was auch nochmal 1 Woche gedauert hat. Ich hatte zu der Zeit kein BC.(kannte man da ja nicht)

*klugscheißer Modus an*

Kiddies und so denke ich gibt es auf beiden Seiten.  Und hey ist es nicht egal, ob Horde oder Allie?

Wegen BG:

Mache ich auch ab und an und muss sagen, das ich 75% meiner BG's gewinne. Also ich kann micht nciht beklagen. Die Leute, die zur Horde wechseln, spielen meist ja noch nichtmal auf einem PvP Server.(meine Behauptung und kleine Erfahrung)

Würde auch mit einem Strichmännchen spielen, da ich sowieso nciht so ein hochgezüchtetes System habe.


Zusammenfassend schreibe ich einfach , die Identifiezierung mit einem Allie , ist viel größer als bei der Horde und Allie wird als moralisch gut empfunden.

*klugscheißer modus off*

mfg dat uren


----------



## Trunks89 (14. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sagen wir so ally sehen gut aus hordler hässlich ausser die blutelfen .... tja so ist das eben entweder das gute oder das schlechte 

p.s. ich entscheide mich fürs gute =)


----------



## Lokibu (15. April 2008)

Was mir auffält. Dieses Kiddie verhalten.. ich bin besser etc... kommt meistens von der Horde. Wieso?

Oder liegt es einfach an Buffed, da hier ja wohl mehr Hordler zu sein scheinen.


----------



## 7Olorin7 (15. April 2008)

meine Freunde waren alle schon Allianz, darum hab ich da auch angefangen


----------



## Shênya (15. April 2008)

7Olorin7 schrieb:


> meine Freunde waren alle schon Allianz, darum hab ich da auch angefangen



Dann ergeht es uns gleich ^^
War da nich mal das rumgeheule alle allys würden zur Horde gehn als BC mit den Blutelfen rauskam?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bignova (15. April 2008)

is doch egal welche fraktion was spielt,auf beiden siehst du kinder rumlaufen,z.B. mögen die kleineren eher taurendudus,oder eben blutelfen (!) ich hab sehr viel kleine unreife kinder gesehen die blutelfen spielen,aber ich sag nich das jeder blutelf jetz en kiddie is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber wieso auf der anderen seite mehr seien sollten als auf der anderen:
1. die chars
2. die konstrukturen der einzelnen gebäude der fraktionen
3.gut/böse is schwachsinn,beides is sowohl böse als auch gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber viele denken eben "so en menschenpala wär ja mal geil",ritter des lichtes und so,jeder hat seine meinungen,hatte damals nen ally,aber en kumpel hat mich bekehrt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yagilius (15. April 2008)

Warum?

Weil Horde die geilen Blutelfen hat und die fiesen Untoten^^

zB Schurke und Hexen passen am besten zum untoten! 
obwohl, weibliche Nachtelfen sind auch sehr nett aber leider nur bei der Allianz zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turican (15. April 2008)

Kleine Jungs brauchen einen Freundin-Ersatz,also Nachtelfen oder Menschen Weiber.
80% aller gespielten Allianz Frauen sind Teenies.


----------



## cazimir (15. April 2008)

weil das Brachland ätzend ist!


----------



## Shênya (15. April 2008)

cazimir schrieb:


> weil das Brachland ätzend ist!



Geisterlande ftw ^^


----------



## Illuminos (15. April 2008)

Viele hier haben ja die Meinung ,dass Ally die "kiddi"-Seite ist/wäre. Meiner Meinung kommt das einem nur so vor, da es auf den meisten Realms eben mehr Ally gibt und so man eher auf so genannte "kiddis" stöß. Prozentual gesehen gehen ich aber mit felsen fester Überzeugung davon aus,dass es genauso viele "kiddis" auch auf der Seite der Horde gibt.

Ich gehe zwar ebenfalls von dem Grund aus das die Ally-Seite ,durch Ihre äußere Optik öfter vertreten ist, aber ich denke nicht das diese Entscheidungsweise (aus den Augen des Betrachters) vom Alter oder kindlichen Verhalten her rührt.
Viele Leute,denke ich, spielen die Ally-Seite,da sie mit den guten Fabelwesen aufgewachsen sind (siehe Herr der Ringe was keine neuartige Erscheinung im Bücherregal ist sonder die es schon zu Zeiten der Generation vor mit gab) und errinnern sich so auch indirekt an ihr "kindliches Da-sein" und haben einfach im Unterbewusstsein die "gute"-Seite gewählt. Ich denke das ist auch die Erklärung dafür das viele nicht genau wissen wieso sie Ally oder Horde spielen(horde,da sie schon immer die "böse"-Seite bevorzugt haben. vllt aus Mitleid mit ihnen da sie immer die Kriege verlieren^^)

Das aus meiner Sicht . Geht vllt ein bisschen am Thema vorbei aber das kann jetzt jeder selber für sich entscheiden.

so long Illuminos and Waterfall von dem Realm Ambossar auf Horde-Seite


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (15. April 2008)

Ich bin 27 und spiele Allianz weil ich im Vorfeld überall nur Kiddiemässiges

FÜR DIE HORDE!!!!111ELF!!!

gesehen habe.

Ich hab halt befürchtet das es da auch so zugeht...


----------



## Calmituron (15. April 2008)

meiner meinung nach ist es absolut unterschiedlich von server zu server, ich persönllich spiele auf frostwolf, wo es einfach viel mehr horde gibt als ally, generelll finde ich ally deutlich schlechter als horde, habe jedoch mit ally angefangen weil friends von mir ally spielen.... leider kann ich jetzt nicht mehr wechseln....


----------



## Slavery (15. April 2008)

Murloc92 schrieb:


> weil alle kleinen kinder allys zocken (weil sie die Horde hässlich finden)



Wenn man sich deinen Post ansieht, dann wird klar, das du nich nur n richtig harter bist, sondern auch n riesen Depp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Glückwunsch dazu!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt:   Weil man im Hinterkopf immer denkt "Das Gute Gewinnt", also Allianz, außerdem schaun Nachtelfen einfach nur Hammer aus und naja Orcs und Trolle sehen meiner Meinung nach etwas zu selten dämlich aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (natürlich nichts gegen jene, die Orcs oder Trolle spielen!)


----------



## Scrätcher (15. April 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> btt:   Weil man im Hinterkopf immer denkt "Das Gute Gewinnt", also Allianz, außerdem schaun Nachtelfen einfach nur Hammer aus und naja Orcs und Trolle sehen meiner Meinung nach etwas zu selten dämlich aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Deshalb gewinnt ja mal die ein oder die andere Seite! Ihr unterschätzt uns Trolle ständig! Und wir lassen uns durch Nachtelfinen ablenken! *g*


----------



## Nélu (15. April 2008)

7Olorin7 schrieb:


> meine Freunde waren alle schon Allianz, darum hab ich da auch angefangen



Ging mir ebenfalls gleich ^^  habe mit der Allianz angefangen, und als ich dann mit meinem Hexer 63 war, merkte ich, wie besch...eiden die Allianz ist. 

Habe dann nen UD Priester hochgezogen, ihn vollständig equipt (bis zur Season 4) und ab und an mit dem Hexer eingeloggt... Nun - nie wieder Allianz!

Schlussendlich ist's zwischen Allianz und Horde (meistens) ausgeglichen.. 
Allianz hat die Masse, Horde die Klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (15. April 2008)

Ne Kleine OT Frage:

Auf nem PVP Server kann man sich da auf der Insel bekämpfen?  Ich meine wie stelle ich mir da das Questen vor? Da ist man ja die ganze Zeit mit Kämpfen beschäftigt, bis man endlich den ersten Mob killen kann für das Quest?


----------



## Scrätcher (15. April 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Ne Kleine OT Frage:
> 
> Auf nem PVP Server kann man sich da auf der Insel bekämpfen?  Ich meine wie stelle ich mir da das Questen vor? Da ist man ja die ganze Zeit mit Kämpfen beschäftigt, bis man endlich den ersten Mob killen kann für das Quest?



Müßte gehen, rennen ja auch auf Pve - Servern genügend Pvp-geflagged rum.

Kann man sich wohl so vorstellen:

Ein Kettenblitz und die nächste Viertelstunde ham die Zombis erstmal Ruhe!^^


----------



## Zachastia (15. April 2008)

also von der geschichte von wow her gesehen sind eigentlich die allies die bösen ! es gibt aber zuviel dummlatscher die keine ahnung haben und rein vom aussehen her entscheiden was da gut und böse sein soll...


und das mit den kindern bei den allies stimmt wirklich 

naja ich sag mal :


HORD FTW !!!!!


----------



## Malondil (15. April 2008)

Klasse (Horde) statt Masse (Allianz) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alexaner666 (15. April 2008)

> Kleine Jungs brauchen einen Freundin-Ersatz,also Nachtelfen oder Menschen Weiber.
> 80% aller gespielten Allianz Frauen sind Teenies.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meine Rede


----------



## xxxfallenstarxxx (15. April 2008)

also ich hab die horde gewählt, weil meine freundin auch dort war.. außerdem finde ich die allys einfach hässlich.. natürlich ist ein orc auch kein model.. aber die gnome, zwerge und menschen sind solche trampel und komplett deformiert.. 
wer findet eine frau mit geschätzten 100kg auf 1,50 attraktiv? mein beileid für die allykiddies die sich an denen angeilen wollen..

außerdem.. wozu spiel ich WoW, wenn ich eh komplett ohne fantasie bin und mir nen menschen mach?

for the horde


----------



## Kankru (15. April 2008)

Immer dieses Alli = Kinder BLA!!!

Liegt wohl einfach nur daran, dass die meisten Helden spielen wollen, oder durch allimania und co (fast alles Allies) voll für die "gute Seite" sind!

Hört mal auf mit Allies spielen alle Kinder und werdet mal erwachsen.

Ich selbst spiele nur Hordler weil einfach meine ganzen Freunde hier sind.

Ob Alli, Hordler, Kiddie oder Grandpa... ...im grunde sind wir nur alle WOW-Junkies! ;D


----------



## Knallkröte (15. April 2008)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> Ich hab mir letztens bei buffed charactere die server angesehn und auf 90% ist mehr allianz als horde vertreten warum ist das so?


weil wir so schön sind,so schlau sind eiter weiß ich nich^^
nein im ernst ich spiele auch blutelf un troll aber am meisten alli weil die wirklich "schöner" sind
außerdem fühlen sich alle hordies so cool weil sie "erwachsen sind",echt so einen geringen iq,und gleich mehrere davon ertrag ich nich,deshalb


----------



## Draco1985 (15. April 2008)

Allen Widersprüchen zum Trotz dürfte das wirklich daran liegen, dass auf Seiten der Allianz die ganzen Klischeemäßig "Guten" Rassen vertreten sind (Menschen, bei Classic-WoW noch exklusiv Elfen, Zwerge und Gnome), während die Horde mit drei der Klischee-Bösewichter überhaupt aufwarten konnte: Orks, Trolle und Untote.

Weiterhin scheinen "gute" Charaktere ja auch in Offline-Rollenspielen beliebter zu sein (kuckt euch mal an wie viele Spiele einem überhaupt die Möglichkeit lassen, böse zu sein, geschweige denn einen auf die Bösen festnageln).

Ergo: "Gut", sprich Allianz, ist populärer als "Böse"

Meine Entscheidung zugunsten der Horde war damals stilistischer Natur. Ich steige in RPGs grundsätzlich mit einem Melee-Char ein und die Tauren schienen mir als große, Muskelbepackte Stiere perfekt für einen Krieger zu sein.

Orks? Sehen IMO etwas komisch aus, die Modelle.
Zwerge? Ähhhh, nöööö, danke, lieber nicht (bin durch meinen DSA-Zwergen etwas negativ vorbelastet was diese Rasse angeht).


----------



## Yahzee (15. April 2008)

Murloc92 schrieb:


> weil alle kleinen kinder allys zocken (weil sie die Horde hässlich finden)




ja ne is klar =P

es gibt sowohl auf ally und auf horde seiten kiddys glaub mir^^


----------



## Protek (15. April 2008)

Das überhaupt irgendwer dauernd mit Noob usw anfängt, zeigt nur welchen Charakter er oder sie im realen Leben auch haben ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jede

Sind nicht alle so besessen, süchtig, vertieft, oder halt so professionell wie gewisse andere Spieler. Natürlich nervt es einem wenn da einer daher kommt, und überhaupt von nichts eine Ahnung hat. 

Viele mögen halt die Allianz Seite, weil sie wirklich eher die Guten spielen möchten, als bei den bösen Hordlern. 

Schlussendlich findest du auf beiden Seiten genau gleichviel "Noobs" - mit dem Unterschied das bei der Hordenseite diese zusammenspielen und in Kombination mit den guten Spielern auch was reissen. 

Bei der Allianz ist es so das jeder sein Equip hat und dann meint er schafft den Gegner auch alleine, in den meisten Fällen kein Zusammenspiel vorhanden.


----------



## khatharr (15. April 2008)

also ich hatte als ersten char ne druiden nachtelfin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (ich wollte beim questen ner hübschen frau aufn hintern guck  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
den hab ich bis 20 gezoggt, und dann hat mir 2std lang son gnom meinem quest mobs geklaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann hab ich mir nen untoten erstellt nur um gnome zu haun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  da bin ich heute noch


----------



## moorhuhnxx (15. April 2008)

xD na ja weis auch nicht... fande untote priester passen irgendwie nicht, da die ja eigentlich heilig sind (wollte am anfang noch heal skillen), na ja auf 20 hab ich gemerkt heal is kagge und hab auf shadow geskillt. das ich keinen untoten genommen hab bereue ich son bissle wegen des pvp´s aber sonst eigentlich net.


----------

